# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  USA:n joukkoliikenne

## Mikko Laaksonen

Erotin vastaukseni Aleksi K:lle uudeksi ketjuksi.

Alkuun vielä pohjatiedoksi: omat ensi käden kokemukseni USA:sta rajoittuvat New Yorkiin ja Bostoniin. Muiden osalta puhun viitaten joko muiden kokemuksiin tai nettisivulähteisiin.

Muutama laadukas lähde USA:n tilanteesta joihin kannattaa perehtyä:
Yhdysvaltojen ja Kanadan joukkoliikenneliitto APTA
Urbanrail.net / America, sisältää sekä metrot että pikaraitiotiet
Light Rail now - pikaraitiotiekampanjointia, saa hyvän käsityksen päätöksenteosta




> Eipä se joukkoliikenne kovin isossa roolissa muissakaan isoissa kaupungeissa ole. New Yorkissa on metro, ja taksit.


USA:ssa joukkoliikenteen merkitys vaihtelee voimakkaasti eri kaupungeissa.

Joukkoliikenteen osuus vaihtelee USA:ssa lisäksi seudun sisällä voimakkaammin kuin euroopassa. Keskuskaupungissa joukkoliikenteellä voi olla selkeä merkitys, vaikka ympäröivä esikaupunkialue olisikin täysin autoriippuvainen. Keskustaan suuntautuvasta liikenteestä joukkoliikenteen osuus voi olla esimerkiksi 30-40%, vaikka sen osuus koko seudulla olisi vain esimerkiksi 2%.

New York, Boston, Chigago, Philadelphia ja San Francisco perustuvat keskuskaupungin osalta yhtä vahvasti joukkoliikenteeseen kuin suuret eurooppalaiset kaupungit.  New Yorkin ja Bostonin keskuskaupunkien joukkoliikenne on laatutasoltaan oman kokemukseni perusteella verrattavissa Euroopan suurkaupunkeihin - ei toki ehkä aivan terävimpään kärkeen.

Monissa muissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteellä on selkeä, joskin rajatumpi rooli. Muutamat kaupungit, mm. Washington ja Atlanta, ovat toteuttaneet laajan uuden metron. Huomattavasti useammat ovat 1980-luvulta alkaen panostaneet mittaviin pikaraitiotiejärjestelmiin (San Diego, Portland, Dallas, Salt Lake City, etc). Los Angeles ja Baltimore ovat toteuttaneet sekä metron että pikaraitiotien. USA:n Light rail - järjestelmissä on usein Euroopassa totuttua enemmän paikallisjunan ja metron piirteitä, mutta viime vuosina on alettu investoida myös kadulla kulkeviin raitioteihin (mm. Portland, Tacoma)

USA:ssa on useissa kaupungeissa nyt hahmotettu, että pelkkään autoliikenteeseen satsaaminen johtaa Detroitin kohtaloon eli keskikaupunki katoaa. Sen vuoksi joukkoliikenteeseen on 1980-luvulta alkaen panostettu. Tulokset alkavat näkyä: viime vuosina joukkoliikenteen suoritteen kasvu on ollut autoliikenteen suoritteen kasvua nopeampaa eli joukkoliikenteen osuus on alkanut selvästi kasvaa. 




> Jos Joukkoliikennettä halutaan kehittää, niin raha pitää luultavasti repiä jostain muualta kun Kongressiltä, eli valtiolta.


Olet periaatteessa pitkälti oikeass. USA:ssa joukkoliikenne rahoitetaan pääosin paikallisesti ja liittovaltion osuus ei ole ratkaiseva.

Nykyisin joukkoliikenteen lobbyt ovat varsin vahvoja ja ne ovat pystyneet pakottamaan myös Bushin hallinnon panostamaan joukkoliikenteeseen eli jatkamaan joukkoliikenteen liittovaltion tukea koskevia rahoituslakeja. 

Joukkoliikenteen rahoitus perustuu USA:ssa yleensä siihen että joukkoliikennettä toteuttavalla viranomaisella (Authority) on oman alueen itsehallintoon perustuva oma rahoituskanava. Hyvin yleistä on erillisen liikevaihtoveron säätäminen joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseksi mutta myös muita kanavia, mm. ajoneuvomaksut, polttoaineverot, kiinteistöverot, käytetään.
Lipputulojen osuus kuluista on New Yorkia lukuunottamatta pienehkö.
Nämä verot säädetään usein kansanäänestyksellä. Monissa USA:n osavaltioissa ja alueilla kansalaiset voivat tehdä kansanäänestysaloitteita, ja hyvin monet toteutetut joukkoliikennehankkeet perustuvat kansalaisaloitteisiin.

Liittovaltion rahoitus ei ole ratkaisevassa asemassa ja sen merkitys on koko ajan vähentynyt.

Pidän itse paikallista rahoitusta loppujen lopuksi parempana ratkaisuna kuin byrokraattista valtionrahoitusta. USA:ssa - kuten Ranskassa - joukkoliikennehanke voidaan käytännössä toteuttaa, jos se todetaan paikallisesti perustelluksi, koska rahoitus peritään paikallisesti.

----------


## kemkim

Hyvää selvitystyötä näin aiheen alkajaisiksi olet tehnyt. Olisiko sinulla tietoa, että millaiset ovat joukkoliikenteen vuorovälit amerikkalaisissa kaupungeissa verrattuna Suomen vastaaviin? Esimerkiksi Tampere, Turku, Oulu. Tai pienemmät kaupungit, kuten Porvoo. Onko julkinen liikenne samalla tasolla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko sinulla tietoa, että millaiset ovat joukkoliikenteen vuorovälit amerikkalaisissa kaupungeissa verrattuna Suomen vastaaviin?


Eiköhän tietoa löydy nykyään netistä vähän mistä hyvänsä kaupungista. Toki jonkinlaisen kokonaiskuvan saaminen on edelleen jossain määrin työlästä, sillä on vaikea arvata, mitkä ovat tärkeitä ja paljon kuormitettuja linjoja. On vain selattava.

Myös tutkittavien kaupunkien valinta on aika hakuammuntaa, jos ei tunne maata. Mutta kannattanee aloittaa vaikka väestömäärän perusteella. Väkiluku- ja väestötiheystietoja löytyy hakusanalla demography. Tällaisesta osoitteesta löytyy 50:nen USA:n suurimman kaupungin tietoja: http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0108477.html .

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Eiköhän tietoa löydy nykyään netistä vähän mistä hyvänsä kaupungista. Toki jonkinlaisen kokonaiskuvan saaminen on edelleen jossain määrin työlästä, sillä on vaikea arvata, mitkä ovat tärkeitä ja paljon kuormitettuja linjoja. On vain selattava.


Google Transit-palvelulla kokeilin joitakin kaupunkeja. Se ehdotti tunnin vuoroväliä monissa kaupungeissa, mutta isompien kaupunkien keskustoissa puolen tunnin vuoroväliä tarjottiin. Vaikea uskoa, että satojen tuhansien asukkaiden kaupungeissa olisi sentään tunnin vuoroväli keskustan sisäisessä liikenteessä. Myös vertailu joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä Google Transitissa oli masentava, kun autot kulkivat moottoriteitä pitkin ja säteittäinen joukkoliikenne rinnakkaiskaduilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Olisiko sinulla tietoa, että millaiset ovat joukkoliikenteen vuorovälit amerikkalaisissa kaupungeissa verrattuna Suomen vastaaviin? Esimerkiksi Tampere, Turku, Oulu. Onko julkinen liikenne samalla tasolla?


USA:n pienemmistä (Tampere - Turku - kokoluokan) kaupungeista minulla on vähän tietoa. Käsittääkseni joukkoliikenteen yleiskuva pienemmissä kaupungeissa on varsin heikko. Suomeen vertailukelpoisesta joukkoliikenteestä voi vain harvoin puhua, mutta kyse on myös siitä, että kaupungit ja niiden kehitys ovat voimakkaasti Suomesta poikkeavia.

Monissa pienemmissä kaupungeissa ei edes ole joukkoliikennettä eurooppalaisessa mielessä eli niissä on vain takseja ja palveluliikennettä. 

Useisiin pieniin ja keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin on kuitenkin viime vuosina perustettu joukkoliikenneviranomaisia (public transit authority). Näissä kaupungeissa kyseessä on todellakin joukkoliikenteen (uudelleen)perustaminen. NAPTA:n sivuilla on muistaakseni ohjeita, miten kansalaiset voivat käynnistää kampanjan joukkoliikenteen perustamiseksi. Lightrailnow.org - sivulla on ollutu uutisia tuloksista.

Joissakin yliopistokaupungeissa tai rakenteeltaan poikkeuksellisissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne voi olla jonkin verran laadukkaampaa.

Yksi Tampere-Turku kokoluokan kaupunki, jossa joukkoliikenne on edes jotenkin vertailukelpoista on johdinautokaupunki Dayton, Ohio, jossa on 11 milj. matkaa vuodessa. Kaupungissa on n. 160 000 as, joskin "seutu" on n. 900 000. En tiedä vertautuuko se paremmin koko maakuntaan kuin seutuun.

http://www.greaterdaytonrta.org/


Centre for Transportation Excellence - sivuilta www.cfte.org vähän kuvaa siitä, mistä USA:ssa kysytään kansalaisten mielipidettä eri alueiden joukkoliikennehankkeista:

Uusimmat 2007 + tulevat
Uutisia vuosilta 2006 ja 2005

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitos Vko:lle yhdistelemisestä - täytyy ensi kerralla tehdä itse.

Löysin CFTE:n sivuilta yhden hyvän lähteen

Rail Transit In America - A Comprehensive Evaluation of Benefits

Siitä löytyy monia ketjussa kaivattuja tilastotietoja, mutta vain 50 suurimmasta kaupungista.

Sivulla 7 kuvattu joukkoliikenteen osuutta työmatkaliikenteestä (commuting) kaupungeissa, joissa on metro tai pikaraitiotie. Kuten näkyy, New York on omaa luokkaansa, sitten Washington, Boston, San Francisco, Chicago, Philadelphia ja Baltimore. Näissä kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen osuus työmatkaliikenteestä muistuttaa Euroopan tilannettta.

Sivulla 11, kuva 5 on kuvattu joukkoliikenteen osuus työmatkaliikenteessä USA:n 50 suurimmassa kaupungissa.

Sivulla 24, kuva 18 on kuvattu joukkoliikenteen tukiaste. Kuten näkyy, harvassa kaupungissa lipputulot kattavat 50% menoista. Useimmissa tuki on paljon suurempi.

----------


## kemkim

> Sivulla 24, kuva 18 on kuvattu joukkoliikenteen tukiaste. Kuten näkyy, harvassa kaupungissa lipputulot kattavat 50% menoista. Useimmissa tuki on paljon suurempi.


Tämä on kyllä jännä, että markkinatalousmaa Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenteen tuki on Suomea suurempi. Täällä kun kannustetaan autoilun lisääntymiseen markkinoiden tahtoon vedoten. Outoa, että Yhdysvalloissa on saatu läpi noin korkea tukiprosentti, vaikka hienoahan se toki on, että joukkoliikennettä on siellä alettu elvyttämään.

----------


## petteri

Olisi hyvä tietää, miten tukiprosentit on laskettu. Infrastruktuuripoistojen ja -ylläpitomenojen käsittely vaihtelee eri maissa. Jossain maissa infrastruktuuripoistot ja ylläpitomenot lasketaan joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiksi, jossain ei. 

Jotta vertailu olisi mahdollisimman sekavaa, Suomessa esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulla osa samantyyppisistäkin kuluista lasketaan joukkoliikenteen kuluiksi ja osa ei riippuen siitä kuka maksaa viulut. (Esim. RHK/HKL radanpidon menot.) 

Tukiprosenttien vertailemiseksi pitäisi tukiprosenttien olla laskettu samalla periaatteella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä on kyllä jännä, että markkinatalousmaa Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenteen tuki on Suomea suurempi. Outoa, että Yhdysvalloissa on saatu läpi noin korkea tukiprosentti (...)


Yleisesti ottaen kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, että USA:ssa on myös erilaisia hyvin mittavia valtion ja osavaltioiden tukia eri toimialoille. 

Joukkoliikenteen osalta suurin osa joukkoliikenneviranomaisista on "Public Authority" - tyyppisiä viranomaisia. Näiden viranomaisten toiminta ja rahoitus perustuu niiden perustamiseksi annettuun osavaltion lakiin. 

Wikipedia asiasta:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_Authority

Samanlaisia viranomaisia on myös muilla hallinnon aloilla, mm. satamien, lentokenttien ja valtateiden alalla. Suomalaisille tutuin lienee New Yorkin Port Authority, joka ylläpitää satamien lisäksi mm. JFK:n lentokenttää, bussiterminaalia ja PATH - metroa. 

Authority - viranomaisen asema on voimakkaan itsehallinnollinen. Juridisesti asia menee jopa niin, että authority - viranomaisen toimintaan ei voi puuttua kuin siitä annetun lain puitteissa. Ne eivät siis ole suoraan kaupunkien tai osavaltioiden alaisia eivätkä kaupungit ja osavaltiot voi suoraan päättää niiden toiminnasta.

Authority - asema on keskeinen syy siihen, miksi joukkoliikenteen tukiprosentit ovat niin korkeita. Kun viranomaisella on muu rahoituslähde, se ei lähde nostamaan lipunhintoja kustannusvastaaviksi vaan pitää ne alhaisena.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tiedä sitten miten paljon taas on totuutta asiassa, mutta ainakin toimittaja Mika Horelli on kirjoittanut USA:n raideliikenteen elävän renessanssia. Hieno homma jos noin todella on.

Kts. Kaleva-lehden internet-version juttu 11.12.2007 oheisesta linkistä:
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu698874_page0.htm

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Artikkelissa on paljonkin asiaa. Jos haluaa seurata USA:n raideliikenneasioita, kannattaa seurata seuraavia sivuja:
www.lightrailnow.org (Aktiivisimmin päivitettävä joukkoliikennekampanjasivu)
www.apta.com (Pohjois-Amerikan joukkoliikenneliitto)

----------


## vristo

Mites Kanadan kaupunkien joukkoliikenne eroaa Yhdysvaltain vastaavista? Vai eroaako juurikaan? 

Minua on alkanut kiinnostamaan Pohjois-Amerikka ja erityisesti Kanada, sillä se vaikuttaa varsin pohjoismaalaistyyppiseltä yhteiskunnalta, ollen tietysti kuitenkin isompi. Ei ihme, että se on kiinnostanut myös suomalaisia aikaan ja miksei myös nykyäänkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Minua on alkanut kiinnostamaan Pohjois-Amerikka ja erityisesti Kanada, silla se vaikuttaa varsin pohjoismaalaistyyppiselta yhteiskunnalta, ollen tietysti kuitenkin isompi. Ei ihme, etta se on kiinnostanut myos suomalaisia aikaan ja miksei myos nykyaankin.


Sama täällä. Yhdysvalloissakin taitaa olla tiettyjä osavaltioita, jotka poikkeavat epäamerikkalaisuudellaan? New York on eurooppalaistyyppinen julkisen liikenteen kaupunki, joissain osavaltioissa taas sosiaaliturva taitaa olla länsimaalaista luokkaa? Jännä huomata, että yhteen nippuun ulkopuolelta niputettava Yhdysvallat on paljon muutakin kuin stereotyyppisiä automarketteja, moottoriteitä, omakotimattoja, syvää taloudellista eriarvoisuutta ja drive-inista päivän joka ateriansa hakevia perheitä  :Smile: 

Niinhän se on kyllä Euroopassakin. Ruotsi ja Viro ovat hyvin erilaisia yhteiskuntia, vaikka lähinaapureita ovatkin. Suomi jotain siltä väliltä. Ei sellainen kattava sosialistinen hyvinvointiyhteiskunta kuin Ruotsi, mutta ei myöskään raaka amerikkalaismallinen kapitalismivaltio kuten Viro. Julkisen liikenteen suosiossa kyllä nämä hyvin erilaiset valtiot päihittävät Suomen, Ruotsi vaurautensa ansiosta ja Viro taas köyhyytensä takia.

Jotenkin tuntuu, että Suomessa ei enää arvosteta kovin paljoa sitä, että meillä on pitkäaikaisella työllä luotu melko tasa-arvoinen hyvinvointiyhteiskunta. Meille on tänä päivänä muodostumassa kahden kerroksen yhteiskunta. Varakkailla rauhalliset omakotialueet, automarketit, yksityisautot, hienot työpaikat, kalliit harrastukset, terveellinen ruoka, työterveyshuollot. Köyhillä rapistuneet kaupunkien vuokralähiöt, kuihtunut ostari, bussit, lihottava halpa ruoka, riittämätön sosiaaliturva, julkinen karsittu terveydenhuolto.

Peruskoulu tulee mieleen melkeinpä ainoana yhdistävänä tekijänä näiden kahden maailman välillä, miehillä armeija. Muuten niiden ei tarvitsekaan pahemmin kohdata. Asiantila ei näytä kuitenkaan haittaavan ihmisiä, koskapa sen on annettu mennä tällaiseksi. Lama-aikaanhan yhteiskunnan palveluita karsittiin ja se kävisi hyvin syyksi, ellei siitä olisi kohta jo parikymmentä vuotta.

----------


## Ertsu

Se, mikä USAn joukkoliikenteessä tökkii, ovat mantereen sisäiset lennot. Jos amerikkalaiset ymmärtäisivät tilata Ranskasta TGV-junia, niin niillä voisi korvata ainakin osan lentoliikenteestä. Amerikkalainen ylpeys taitaa kuitenkin olla suurin este siihen, että omaa maata pienemmästä maasta ei tilata mitään. Ei ainakaan huipputeknologiaa.

----------


## Count

Mikäli käytettävät ajonopeudet olisivat sitä tasoa mitä TGV:llä on koetilanteessa ajettu, saattaisi juna ollakin vaihtoehto. Manner-USA on vaan niin iso paikka, että tuollainen "normaali" ~300km/h ajeleva suurnopeusjuna on liian hidas.

Vertailun vuoksi, Ranska on hivenen pienempi Teksasia -> Teksasissa jos yhdistettäisiin Houston, Dallas, Ft. Worth, Austin ja San Antonio olisi matkaa linnuntietä hieman reilu 1100km pikaisesti mitattuna. Sellaisella reitillä voisi jo tuollainen 300km/h juna ollakin kilpailukykyinen. Sitten taas osavaltion toiseen laitaan El Pason rajakaupunkiin on Houstonista jo samat 1100km ja San Antonioonkin n. 800km. Maastonsa puolesta junayhteydet voisivat nimenomaan Teksasissa ja muuallakin maan keskiosissa helposti toteutettavissa, mutta mantereen kummallakin laidalla olevat vuoristot (erityisesti länsipuolella) tekevät radanrakentamisesta kallista eikä väliin satu välttämättä yhtään niin isoa kaupunkia että reitti kannattaisi rakentaa. 

Ja viimekädessä ongelmana ei taida olla junateknologia vaan se, että suurnopeusratoja ei ole eikä pitkiä runkoratojakaan ole sähköistetty?

----------


## Ertsu

> Mikäli käytettävät ajonopeudet olisivat sitä tasoa mitä TGV:llä on koetilanteessa ajettu, saattaisi juna ollakin vaihtoehto. Manner-USA on vaan niin iso paikka, että tuollainen "normaali" ~300km/h ajeleva suurnopeusjuna on liian hidas.


Yritin tuossa selittää, että suurnopeusjunat voisivat korvata OSAN lentoliikenteestä. George Bush puhui joskus Irakin sodan alla, että Yhdysvaltain pitää vähentää öljyriippuvuuttaan. Suurnopeusjunat ydinsähköllä toimivina vähentäisivät tuota riippuvuutta.
En väittänytkään, että ne sopisivat kaikille reiteille.




> Ja viimekädessä ongelmana ei taida olla junateknologia vaan se, että suurnopeusratoja ei ole eikä pitkiä runkoratojakaan ole sähköistetty?


Sitähän varten infraa rakennetaan, että sitten on, kun työ on valmis.
Eivät ne Bushin kaavailemat ydinvoimalatkaan niin helppoja rakennettavia ole.

----------


## JSL

Amtrak on kokeillut saksalaista ICE1 junaa. http://www.ice-fansite.com/galerie/c....php?cat_id=39

----------


## TTC7666

Tässä on pari kuvaa uusista busseista liikenteessä Torontossa, Kanadassa:

http://www.maj.com/gallery/imrandom/...3_img_2235.jpg
Toronto Transit Commission (TTC) 2007-2008 ORION VII Next Generation HEV (Hybrid-bussi). 200 vastaanotettu, yli 600 tulossa!

http://www.maj.com/gallery/imrandom/...6_img_1676.jpg
Mississauga Transit 2008 NEW FLYER D60LFR (nivel-bussi)

---

Jos haluatte tietää enemmän Kanadan ja Amerikan joukkoliikenteestä, kannattaa käydä tässä foorumissa:
Canadian Public Transit Discussion Board.

----------


## ultrix

Onko KA-konserni laajentanut Pohjois-Amerikkaan?  :Razz:

----------


## vristo

> Tässä on pari kuvaa uusista busseista liikenteessä Torontossa, Kanadassa:
> 
> http://www.maj.com/gallery/imrandom/...3_img_2235.jpg
> Toronto Transit Commission (TTC) 2007-2008 ORION VII Next Generation HEV (Hybrid-bussi). 200 vastaanotettu, yli 600 tulossa!
> 
> http://www.maj.com/gallery/imrandom/...6_img_1676.jpg
> Mississauga Transit 2008 NEW FLYER D60LFR (nivel-bussi)


Upeita kuvia! Eteenkin tuollaisilla ORION VII Next Generation HEV-hybiridibusseilla olisi kiva päästä joskus ajamaan. Niiden tilauskanta TTC:lle Torontoon on toiseksi suurin New Yorkin MTA-Bus-yhtiön jälkeen.




> Onko KA-konserni laajentanut Pohjois-Amerikkaan?


Koko KA-konsernin ulkoasu bussien värityksineen sekä hieman "Greyhound"-tyypisine busseineen on apinoitu tuolta rapakon takaa. Aikaisemminhan ko. firmahan käytti jopa Detroit Dieselin 2-tahtikoneita pitkissä Kabus-katureissaan. Myös Gardner on ihan tuttu ääni "Valloissa" ja Kanadassa.

----------


## TTC7666

Olin todella yllättynyt kun näin että _Veolia Transport_ (ennen Connex) liikennöi myös Toronton-alueella! KA-konserni ei ole laajentunut tänne ainakaan vielä... Greyhound:illa on monopoli kaukoliikenteessä melkein koko Pohjois-Amerikassa.

Ehkä teitä kiinnostaa tämä. _GO Transit_ Torontossa on vastaanottamassa 12 Brittiläistä Alexander-Dennis 2-kerrosbussia. Näyttävät aika hienolta! Nämä bussit liikennöi BRT-linjoilla Toronton esikaupungeissa.

http://transithub.net/gotransit/go8005.jpg
GO Transit Alexander-Dennis Enviro 500-nro. 8005 liikenteessä.

----------


## isomolle

> Google Transit-palvelulla kokeilin joitakin kaupunkeja. Se ehdotti tunnin vuoroväliä monissa kaupungeissa, mutta isompien kaupunkien keskustoissa puolen tunnin vuoroväliä tarjottiin. Vaikea uskoa, että satojen tuhansien asukkaiden kaupungeissa olisi sentään tunnin vuoroväli keskustan sisäisessä liikenteessä. Myös vertailu joukkoliikenteen ja auton välillä Google Transitissa oli masentava, kun autot kulkivat moottoriteitä pitkin ja säteittäinen joukkoliikenne rinnakkaiskaduilla.


Parin viime vuoden ajalta on Minneapolis St. Paulista ja Atlantasta. Minneapolisissa on suuren kauppakeskuksen ja lentokentän keskustaan yhdistävä pikaraitiotie. Rataa liikennöivät Bombardiern valmistavat nivelvaunut ajavat 10 minuutin välein. Lentokentän kahden terminaalin välillä vaunut liikennöivät myös öisin. Päivällä terminaalien välillä kulkee vaunu 5 minuutin välein, yöllä 10 minuutin välein. Radan varrella on asemia, joilla vaihtaa paikallisliikenteen busseihin. Vaihdot sisältävä lippu maksoi toissa vuonna 1,5 dollaria, eli on huomattavasti halvempi kuin esim. Helsingin lippu.

Yksityiskohtana voi mainita, että ainakin tunneliasemia lähestyessään vaunut viheltävät kuin amerikkalaiset veturit, minkä jälkeen kuljettaa soittaa kelloa.

Atlantan joukkoliikenteen rungon muodostaa metrolinjasta, joka pohjois-eteläsuuntainen linja palvelee myös lentokenttää. Busseja kulki myös esikaupunkialueilla, mutta vuoroväleistä ei ole tietoja. Metrojunat sen sijaan kulkivat päivällä 5-10 minuutin välein.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Sanomalehti Kaleva kirjoitti tänään, että "Raitiovaunut tekevät paluuta USA:n kaupunkeihin". Esimerkkinä on Newark. Julkaistussa valokuvassa näyttäisi käännettävän raitiovaunua kääntöpöydällä. Kerrotaan, että uudet amerikkalaiset raitiovaunut ajavat suuremmalla nopeudella ja pysäkit ovat harvemmassa kuin Euroopassa. Historiasta kerrotaan, että auto-, rengas- ja öljyteollisuus hankki 1936-1950 omistukseensa eri kaupunkien raitiovaunuyhtiöitä ja lopetti niiden toiminnan.

----------


## Hartsa

> Sanomalehti Kaleva kirjoitti tänään, että "Raitiovaunut tekevät paluuta USA:n kaupunkeihin".


 Myös Hämeen Sanomissa oli eilen sama artikkeli.

----------


## tislauskolonni

27.12. Phoenixissa aloitti pikaratikat liikennöinnin. Skyscrapercityssä löytyy aiheesta ketju. Lisää kuvia löytyy tuon ketjun aloitusviestin linkin takaa: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesbondsv/. Tässä esite systeemistä. Tuo esite löytyi täältä: http://www.valleymetro.org/.

Rata on 20 mailia eli hieman yli 32 kilometriä pitkä ja matka-aika päästä päähän ilmoitetaan olevan 60 minuuttia, eli keskinopeus on vastaavasti 32 km/h. Asemia on 28. Vaihto-oikeudettoman (one boarding only) kertalipun hinta on 1,25 dollaria, päivälippu maksaa puolestaan 2,50 dollaria.  Liput käyvät myös paikallisbusseissa. Eli jos tarvitsee vaihtaa tai aikoo matkustaa useamman matkan saman päivän aikana, kannattaa selvästi ottaa päivän voimassa oleva lippu, jonka voisi sanoa olevan suhteellisen edullinen. 

Liikennöintiajoista esitteessä sanotaan seuraavaa:



> Weekdays: Hours. Trains begin the first full trip of the day at 4:40 a.m. at the end-of-the-line stations. The last full trip of the day begins at 11 p.m., arriving at the opposite end of the line at midnight. Frequency. Trains arrive every 10 minutes from 6 a.m. to 7 p.m.; all other hours, every 20 minutes.
> Weekends and holidays: Hours. Trains begin the first full trip of the day at 5 a.m. at the end-of-the-line stations. The last full trip of the day begins at 11 p.m., arriving at the opposite end of the line at midnight. Frequency. Trains arrive every 15 minutes between 6 a.m. and 7 p.m.; all other hours, every 20 minutes.


Tämänhetkinen aikataulu, jossa tunnit ja minuutit on hassusti kirjoitettu yhteen ja sekunnit kerrottu kaksoispisteen jälkeen: http://www.valleymetro.org/images/up...dule_12-08.pdf

----------


## salama

New Yorkissa matkustajamäärät kasvavat:

http://secondavenuesagas.com/2009/02...-59-year-high/




> According to New York City Transit, subway ridership figures for 2008 hit 1.62 billion trips, the highest total since 1950 and an increase of 61.1 million trips  or 3.9 percent  over 2007.
> 
> Overall, New York City Transit reported an overall total ridership figure of 2.37 billion last year. That figure includes all agency-operated bus trips as well as the subway total. Most of that growth came in the early months of 2008 when city job numbers were on the rise and tourism remained strong. Whether those trends continue into 2009 remains to be seen, but the job loss in the financial sector will stunt transit numbers this year.
> 
> Meanwhile, the trains during the week remain packed to the gills. Average weekday ridership for the subway system sat at 5.2 million passengers in 2008, the highest total since 1951.


huimia lukuja ja kuitenkin koko systeemi odottaa rahaa osavaltiolta jotta se voisi pelastua...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## salama

hieman erilainen tapa viettää taukoa, trumpettia soittaen

_Between his shifts, the lone bus driver in silhouette paced up and down the aisle, trumpet in hand, brass catching streetlight._

----------


## hmikko

Amerikkalainen 'duoratikka' vuodelta 1941:

http://railforthevalley.wordpress.co...at-interurban/

_"The Electroliners were cleverly designed to operate with the high platforms, sharp curves, and narrow clearances of the Chicago Loop and the Chicago L, to run at speeds of 80 miles per hour (130 km/h) or more on the North Shores main line, and to make their way up Milwaukee city streets to the North Shore Milwaukee Terminal in downtown Milwaukee."_

_"Each door had steps and a trap door for boarding from street level, low-level and high-level platforms."_

Etäisesti tulee semmoinen olo, että eipä ole juuri uutta auringon alla... 

Sattumoisin näin taannoin videonpätkän, jossa Noam Chomsky esitelmöi New Yorkissa. Hän kommentoi amerikkalaisten julkisia ja sanoi tulleensa Bostonista Amtrakin ylpeydellä Acelalla. Chomsky (80 v.) sanoi, että kyllä se meni nopeammin kuin hänen ensimmäinen junamatkansa Bostoniin 50-luvun puolivälissä, matka-aika oli siitä lyhentynyt noin kuusi minuuttia.

----------


## vompatti

Electrolinerista on täällä keskusteltu ennenkin. Muistaakseni olen linkittänyt tänne junavideon, jossa tuo pikaraitiovaunu vilahtaa.

Electroliner tosiaan oli liikenteessä välillä Chicago-Milwaukee. Chicagosta matka alkoi metroradalta (eli ilmaradalta) ja jatkui Chicagon ulkopuolella kaksiraiteisella eritasoon rakennetulla radalla. Loppupäässä, Milwaukeessa, juna liikkui jo raitiotieverkolla.  Suurin nopeus aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä oli vähintään 128 km/h.

Chicago-Milwaukee (samoin kuin esim. Chicago-St.Paul/Minnapolis) oli erittäin kilpailtu reitti usean rinnakkaisen rautatien vuoksi. Electroliner oli ainoa sähköistettyä rautatietä kulkeva juna Chicagon ja Milwaukeen välillä ja tästä syystä taisi olla myös nopein. Matkustajia kuljettivat Chicagon ja Milwaukeen välillä ainakin myös Chicago & North Western ja Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul & Pacific ("Milwaukee Road").  Electroliner-junia ajoi yhtiö nimeltä Chicago North Shore & Milwaukee ("North Shore Line").

Electrolinereita ei ole romutettu, vaan molemmat on museoitu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Electrolinerista on täällä keskusteltu ennenkin. Muistaakseni olen linkittänyt tänne junavideon, jossa tuo pikaraitiovaunu vilahtaa.


Muistan tämän, ja video löytyy googlettamallakin helposti.

En ehkä kuitenkaan nimittäisi tätä pikaraitiovaunuksi, vaikka sillä katuverkolla onkin ajettu. Ehkä tämä on pikemminkin duojuna kuin duoraitiovaunu. Sisustusratkaisun ja käyttötarkoituksen perusteella kun kysymys on ensisijaisesti junasta, joka on tehty niin, että sillä on voitu ajaa metroradoilla ja kadulla.

Mutta senhän tämä osoittaa, että raideliikenteen joustavuuden edut on ymmärretty jo ennen Karlsruhea ja 1980-lukua, vaikka ne silloin uudelleen keksittiinkin. Itse asiassa koko USA:n interurban-järjestelmä on ollut varsin pitkälle sitä, minkä saksalaiset lanseerasivat Stadtbahnina puoli vuosisataa myöhemmin. Toisaalta, raitiotiet olivat Euroopassakin yleisesti esikaupunkeja ja maaseutumaisia alueita palvelevia 1900-luvun alkupuolella. Myös Helsingissä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En ehkä kuitenkaan nimittäisi tätä pikaraitiovaunuksi, vaikka sillä katuverkolla onkin ajettu. Ehkä tämä on pikemminkin duojuna kuin duoraitiovaunu. Sisustusratkaisun ja käyttötarkoituksen perusteella kun kysymys on ensisijaisesti junasta, joka on tehty niin, että sillä on voitu ajaa metroradoilla ja kadulla.


En minäkään, mutta kylläkin duo-vaunuksi, niinkuin hmikkokin sitä kutsui (eikä pikaraitiotieksi). Tosin edellytksänä kai siihen maailman aikaan olikin sama sähköjärjestelmä. Mutta dieseleiden luvatussa maassa se ei tietenkään ollut mikään ongelma.

----------


## vompatti

Kaikki katuajokelpoiset junat eivät olekaan raitiovaunuja - vaikka kaikki raitiovaunut ovatkin katuajokelpoisia. Mutta mikä ihmeen duovaunu? Mitä ovat ne kaksi, jotka tuohon vaunuun liittyvät? Yhdysvalloissa on ajetaan nykyisinkin Amtrakin matkustajajunia kadulla, mutta ei niitäkään duojuniksi nimitetä.

North Shore Line oli interurban-rata. Minä en ole tälle keksinyt parempaa suomennosta kuin (pika)raitiotie (Stadtbahn ei ole suomea). Electrolinerien lisäksi kaikki muu matkustajaliikenne radalla ajettiin sen ajan pikaraitiovaunuilla: neliakselisilla tankovirrotteisilla yhteenkytkettävillä sähkömoottorivaunuilla. Radalla ei siis ollut muuta veturivetoista liikennettä kuin vähäinen tavaraliikenne.  Jos tuo ei ole raitiotie, niin mikä sitten? Esikaupunkirautatie? Suomessa ja Norjassa tuota tietysti voisi nimittää metroksi.

Nimistä välittämättä toteutus on hieno: 130 kilometriä pitkä rata, jota ajetaan pelkästään katuajokelpoisella kalustolla. Linjan päissä tarjotaan pysähdyksiä suhteellisen tiheästi kävelymatkojen lyehtämiseksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:48 ----------




> Mutta dieseleiden luvatussa maassa se ei tietenkään ollut mikään ongelma.


Mihin tämä lausahdus nyt liittyy? North Shore Line on perustettu ennen kuin Diesel-moottorin toimintaperiaate julkisesti esitettiin. Electroliner tuli liikenteeseen vuonna 1941, jolloin Yhdysvalloissa oli vasta pari tuhatta dieselveturia.

Chicago oli edelläkävijä dieselvetureiden käytössä matkustajajunissa. Esimerkiksi mainitulla Chicago-Minneapolis/St. Paul -välillä liikennöi kolme yhtiötä dieseljunilla: Burlington Route oli dieseljunien edelläkävijä ja vuonna 1941 ajoi tuota väliä dieselmoottorijunalla, jonka teho oli 600 hv. Chicago & North Western oli paria vuotta aikaisemmin ottanut tuolla välillä käyttöön ensimmäiset dieselveturinsa matkustajajunassa. Milwaukee Road sai ensimmäiset matkustajadieselveturinsa tuolle välille suunnilleen samaan aikaan kuin Electroliner aloitti liikennöinnin. Yhdysvallat oli sähköisen matkustajaliikenteen edelläkävijä varmaan vielä 1940-luvullakin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaikki katuajokelpoiset junat eivät olekaan raitiovaunuja - vaikka kaikki raitiovaunut ovatkin katuajokelpoisia. Mutta mikä ihmeen duovaunu? Mitä ovat ne kaksi, jotka tuohon vaunuun liittyvät? Yhdysvalloissa on ajetaan nykyisinkin Amtrakin matkustajajunia kadulla, mutta ei niitäkään duojuniksi nimitetä.


Tarkasti ottaen olet tietenkin oikeassa: duo-vaunu tarkoittaa vaunua, joka pystyy käyttämään kahta eri virtajärjestelmää. Teknisenä vempaimena kyseessä on luonnollisestikin sähkömoottorivaunu. Mutta operointiajatuksensa puolesta tuo järjestelmä muistuttaa nykyisiä duo-vaunuilla ajettavia järjestelmiä. Duomaisuutta on lähinnä tuo kalusto jolla voidaan kulkea hyvin erityypisissä verkoissa: Chigagon L-radoilla, omalla pikaradalla ja Milwaukeen raitioteillä. Tässä suhteessa sukulaisuus vaikkapa Karlshuren duo-vaunuihin on ilmeinen. Mutta tuon duo-vaunun voin ottaa takaisin jo ihan vain sekaannusten välttämiseksi. Sanaa raitiovaunu vierastan lähinnä siksi, että kyseessä on kuitenkin kaukoliikenne ja raitiovaunu on leimallisesti lähiliikenneväline. Ja kuten totesit: pelkkä katukelpoisuus ei tee junasta raitiovaunua.




> North Shore Line oli interurban-rata. Minä en ole tälle keksinyt parempaa suomennosta kuin (pika)raitiotie (Stadtbahn ei ole suomea).


En nyt todellakaan ole rautatiesanaston ammattilainen, mutta eikös kuitenkin tuo interurban kirjaimellisesti käänny taajamainväliseksi (samaan tyyliin kuin mannertenvälinen lento) Tuo inter-etuliite viittaa nimen omaan jonkin väliseen ja sillä perusteella interurban -rata(verkko) tulisi ymmärtää useita kaupunkiseutuja tai ainakin kaupunkeja käsittäväksi. Pikaraitiotie taas ei suinkaan rajoitu tällä tavalla, vaan pikaraitiotie voi ongelmitta sijaita yhdessä kaupungissa. Mutta onko termi interurban sitten todellakin vakiintunut tarkoittamaan stadbanh -tyyppisiä ratoja? Jenkkilässä tosin esikaupungit ovat lähes järjestään itsenäisiä kuntia ja tältä pohjalta raideyhteyttä, joka ei rajoitu varsinaiseen cityyn, voisi hyvinkin kuvata termillä interurban. Tällöin oikea käännös olisi esikaupunkirata.




> Nimistä välittämättä toteutus on hieno: 130 kilometriä pitkä rata, jota ajetaan pelkästään katuajokelpoisella kalustolla. Linjan päissä tarjotaan pysähdyksiä suhteellisen tiheästi kävelymatkojen lyehtämiseksi.


Tämä on ihan totta.




> Mihin tämä lausahdus nyt liittyy? North Shore Line on perustettu ennen kuin Diesel-moottorin toimintaperiaate julkisesti esitettiin. Electroliner tuli liikenteeseen vuonna 1941, jolloin Yhdysvalloissa oli vasta pari tuhatta dieselveturia.


Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että täällä Euroopassa tämäntapaisten järjestelmien suurin toteutettavuuseste on ollut junarataverkon sähköistys korkealla jännitteellä, jota ei ole voitu turvallisesti viedä kaduille. Vasta duo-vaunut ovat ratkaisseet tämän ongelman. Viitasin ihan vain siihen tosiasiaan, että Amerikassa tavaraliikenne kulkee ja on kulkenut pitkälti dieselillä ja sähköistettyä kaukoliikenneverkkoa on suhteessa paljon vähemmän kuin Euroopassa, jolloin ainakin periaatteessa normaalia kaukoliikennerataa olisi voitu sähköistää matalajännitteellä matkustajaliikenteen tarpeisiin ilman ongelmia. Eli alkoi jo ajatus luisua eteenpäin tuosta Electrolinerista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkasti ottaen olet tietenkin oikeassa: duo-vaunu tarkoittaa vaunua, joka pystyy käyttämään kahta eri virtajärjestelmää.


Ei kai nyt sentään. Tuolla perusteella TGV Thalys on duovaunu, samoin kuin tulevat Allegro-junat. Kyllä minä käsitän duovaunun tarkoittavan yleensä samaa kuin tram-train: katu- ja rautatiemitoituksen yhdistelmää.

----------


## vompatti

Esikaupunkirata on erityisesti North Shore Linen tapauksessa aika hyvä käännös. Rata alkaa Chicagon metroverkon liittymästä ja päättyy Milwaukeessa, joka on kylläkin kehittynyt kaupunki, ei pelkkä _esi_kaupunki. Toisaalta Los Angelesissa kaupungin raitiotieyhtiöt omistivat myös esikaupunkiradat ja niitä liikennöitiin osana kaupungin raitioteitä.

Raja esikaupunkiradan ja raitiotien välillä on häilyvä. Wikipediakin tunnustaa, että _interurbanin_ käsite on sumea. Wikipedian mukaan interurbanin junat ovat raskaampia ja nopeampia kuin raitiovaunut. 1920-luvun interurban-vaunu vastasi kooltaan ja nopeudeltaan 1940-luvun raitiovaunua ja 1920-luvun raitiovaunu puolestaan muistuttaa erehdyttävästi Helsingissä kesällä liikkunutta avovaunua. Toisaalta nykyiset suomalaiset junatkaan eivät ole yhtä raskaita kuin amerikkalaiset interurban-vaunut 15 cm:n paksuisine betonilattioineen eikä yksikään nykyisistä raitiovaunuista ole saavuttanut Electrolinerin noin 175 km/h tuntinopeutta.




> Sanaa raitiovaunu vierastan lähinnä siksi, että kyseessä on kuitenkin kaukoliikenne ja raitiovaunu on leimallisesti lähiliikenneväline.


Missä menee raja kauko- ja muun liikenteen välillä? Olisiko Tampereen ja Porin väliä kulkeva raitiovaunu kaukoliikennettä? Olisiko tässä tapauksessa niin, että Electroliner nopeana junana edustaa kaukoliikennettä, mutta muut saman reitin hitaammat junat lähi- tai taajamaliikennettä?

Sopivan nimityksen keksiminen on hankalaa, sillä rautatieliikenteessä on useita erilaisia määritelmiä. Radat voidaan jakaa käyttötarkoituksen mukaan kaukoliikenne- ja esikaupunkiradoiksi tai toisaalta teknisten ominaisuuksien mukaan katuradoiksi tai eristetyiksi radoiksi. Onneksi rautainen tie taipuu moneen paikkaan.




> normaalia kaukoliikennerataa olisi voitu sähköistää matalajännitteellä matkustajaliikenteen tarpeisiin ilman ongelmia.


Yhdysvalloissa oli vielä Electolinerin aikaan yli 10 000 kilometriä sähköistettyä interurban-rataa, joka sinun mielestäsi on kaukoliikennettä. Tuohon aikaan Euroopassa sähköistys rajoittui Ruotsiin, Sveitsiin ja esikaupunkirautateihin, Yhdysvalloissa rautateitä oli sähköistetty laajemmin. Yhdysvallat oli edelläkävijä sähköisessä kiskoliikenteessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:58 ----------




> Kyllä minä käsitän duovaunun tarkoittavan yleensä samaa kuin tram-train: katu- ja rautatiemitoituksen yhdistelmää.


Tällä perusteella Electoliner ei ainakaan ole duovaunu. North Shore Line ei ollut mitoitukseltaan yhteensopiva Yhdysvaltain matkustajajunien kanssa. Radalla oli myös katuverkon ulkopuolella tiukkoja mutkia, joista 25-metriset matkustajavaunut eivät mahtuneet kulkemaan. Tavaravaunuja sentään liikuteltiin yhdysliikenteessä muiden rautateiden kanssa. Sama koskee useimpia muita interurban-ratoja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Missä menee raja kauko- ja muun liikenteen välillä? Olisiko Tampereen ja Porin väliä kulkeva raitiovaunu kaukoliikennettä? Olisiko tässä tapauksessa niin, että Electroliner nopeana junana edustaa kaukoliikennettä, mutta muut saman reitin hitaammat junat lähi- tai taajamaliikennettä?


Yksi näkökulma asiaan on, että paikallisliikenne on liikennettä, joka on tarkoitettu palvelemaan ihmisten päivittäistä liikkumista, työssäkäyntiä ja asiointia lähinnä. Kaukoliikenne taasen palvelee ensi sijaissa, sanoisiko ihmisten matkustustarpeita, oli ne sitten huvi- tai työmatkoja. Silloin voisi sanoa, että pikayhteys Chigago - Milwaukee (Tai Tampere - Pori) on selkeästi kaukoliikennettä. Toisaalta pienemmiltä paikkakunnilta saatetaan käydä töissä hyvinkin kaukana ns. pendelöimällä. Mutta esittämäsi jako on varmasti aika oikein. Siinäkin melko rautatiemäinen ominaisuus, että radalla on sekä paikallisliikennettä että kaukoliikennettä.




> Sopivan nimityksen keksiminen on hankalaa, sillä rautatieliikenteessä on useita erilaisia määritelmiä. Radat voidaan jakaa käyttötarkoituksen mukaan kaukoliikenne- ja esikaupunkiradoiksi tai toisaalta teknisten ominaisuuksien mukaan katuradoiksi tai eristetyiksi radoiksi. Onneksi rautainen tie taipuu moneen paikkaan.


Näinhän se on. Toisaalta termiä interurban ei välttämättä tarvitse edes kääntää kun sillä tarkoitetaan nimen omaan tiettyjä historiallisia järjestelmiä. Toivottavaa tietenkin olisi löytää sille sitten kuitenkin jokin suomenkielinenkin termi. Seudullinen matkustajaliikenteelle tarkoitettu kevytrata (light trail) olisi kai oikea määritelmä, mutta käännökseksi mahdoton kömpelyytensä takia. Jos kevytrata vakiintuu tarkoittamaan ligh trailiä (joka on mielestäni eri asia kuin pikaraitiotie, vaikka osin päällekkäinen), seudullinen kevytrata olisi oikea käännös. Vanhahtava esikaupunkiratakin on ihan ok.





> Yhdysvalloissa oli vielä Electolinerin aikaan yli 10 000 kilometriä sähköistettyä interurban-rataa, joka sinun mielestäsi on kaukoliikennettä. Tuohon aikaan Euroopassa sähköistys rajoittui Ruotsiin, Sveitsiin ja esikaupunkirautateihin, Yhdysvalloissa rautateitä oli sähköistetty laajemmin. Yhdysvallat oli edelläkävijä sähköisessä kiskoliikenteessä.


No mulla ei ole hirveästi varaa jäädä kiistelemään, sen verta hajanaiset tietoni ovat. Mutta näköjään alkuperäinen ajatukseni näytti osuneen oikeaan suuntaan: sähköistys on tapahtunut pitkälti seudullisen matkustajaliikenteen tarpeisiin, ilmeisesti pienehköllä jännitteellä, jolloin nykyistä eurooppalaista duo-konseptia vastaavia ratkaisuja on voitu toteuttaa ilman kaksijännitetekniikkaa. 




> Yhdysvallat oli edelläkävijä sähköisessä kiskoliikenteessä.


Tähän totean, että Yhdysvallat oli 40 - 50 -luvuilla edelläkävijä lähes kaikessa, niin suuri sen taloudellinen ja tekninen etumatka muuhun maailmaan silloin oli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Missä menee raja kauko- ja muun liikenteen välillä? Olisiko Tampereen ja Porin väliä kulkeva raitiovaunu kaukoliikennettä?


Mun nähdäkseni Treelta Poriin kulkeva, muutaman kilometrin välein pysähtelevä juna on lähiliikennettä (jolla tehdään lyhyitä matkoja eikä matkusteta päästä päähän) kun taas Treelta Poriin kulkeva, ehkä kerran-pari pysähtyvä juna on kaukoliikennettä, jolla ensisijaisesti matkustetaan pidempiä matkoja.

Eli junan (tai vaikkapa Tre-Pori -ratikan) reitti sinänsä ei tee siitä lähi- tai kaukoliikennettä, sen tekee pysähtymistaajuus ja matkustajien tekemän matkan pituus.

----------


## vristo

Vaikka Kanada ei ole toki jenkkejä, niin laitetaan tällainen juttu Vancouverista tänne (pdf):

The Olympic Line: Vancouvers 2010 Streetcar Fact Sheet

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Vain muutamat osat kerran mahtavasta interurban-järjestelmästä ovat säilyneet nykyaikaan, enimmäkseen tavaraliikenteessä. Sähköistettyjä on jäljellä kolme ja vain yksi, Chicago, South Shore & South Bend, kuljettaa yhä matkustajia. 




> Electroliner tosiaan oli liikenteessä välillä Chicago-Milwaukee. Chicagosta matka alkoi metroradalta (eli ilmaradalta) ja jatkui Chicagon ulkopuolella kaksiraiteisella eritasoon rakennetulla radalla. Loppupäässä, Milwaukeessa, juna liikkui jo raitiotieverkolla.


Chicago, North Shore & Milwaukee (North Shore) liikennöi kahdella Electrolinerillä 1941 - 1963, jonka jälkeen ne kulkivat vielä 10 vuotta Philadelphiassa Liberty Linereinä Norristown Highspeed Linellä (entinen Philadelphia & Western).

Tämä ja paljon muuta kerrotaan kirjassa _The Complete Book of Locomotives by Colin Garratt_, ISBN 978-1-84477-716-7, jota on (ollut?) myynnissä Akateemisen kirjakaupan alessa 8,9 eurolla. Kirja ei ole painetussa aleluettelossa, mutta ainakin Oulun myymälään jäi vielä yksi kappale (ostokseni jälkeen). 250-sivuisessa kirjassa on aukeama otsikolla _American Interurbans_, joten aihe lienee kohtalaisen merkittävä. Kirjassa on kuva Electrolineristä kadulla Milwaukeessa 19.7.1958.

----------


## Albert

> Vain muutamat osat kerran mahtavasta interurban-järjestelmästä ovat säilyneet nykyaikaan, enimmäkseen tavaraliikenteessä. Sähköistettyjä on jäljellä kolme ja vain yksi, Chicago, South Shore & South Bend, kuljettaa yhä matkustajia.


Suositeltavaa luettavaa: *The Interurban Era*
Linkki: Read online, voit lukea netissä kuin kirjaa.

----------


## ess

Tässä teille USA:laista työpaikkaliikennettä. Eipä taida joukkoliikenne olla kovin suosittua.

Kuvalinkki

----------


## edsel

> Eipä taida joukkoliikenne olla kovin suosittua.


Vajaan kuuden mailin päässä olisi MARC:n asema Odentonissa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_Line_(MARC)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odenton_(MARC_station)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...&z=13&dirflg=d

Ja itse asiassa vähän lähempänä Savage:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savage_(MARC_station)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...&z=14&dirflg=d

Ja lisäksi on olemassa työnantajan järjestämä ilmainen kuljetus asemalle.

http://www.disa.mil/brac/news/pilot_shuttle_030309.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tässä teille USA:laista työpaikkaliikennettä. Eipä taida joukkoliikenne olla kovin suosittua.


Kannattaa nyt muistaa, että tuolta samalta näyttää esim. Aviapoliksessa ja aika monessa muussa moottoritien varressa Suomessa, sekä myös aika monessa paikkaa Euroopassa.

On täysin totta, että USA:ssa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on nyt paljon pienempi kuin Euroopassa. 
On yhtä totta, että USA:ssa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on merkittävässä kasvussa.

Yhtä hyvin kuin ko. kuvan olisi voinut laittaa kuvan esim. New Yorkin, Bostonin, Chigagon, Washingtonin, Philadelphian tai San Franciscon keskustasta ja laittaa kuvan otsikoksi "Tässä teille USA:laista työpaikkaliikennettä. Eipä taida olla autoliikenne kovin suosittua"

... ja lisäksi tilanne muuttuu parempaan suuntaan, esimerkiksi Los Angelesissa, Dallasissa, Phoenixissa, Minneapolisissa, Portlandissa, Seattlessa jne.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tässä teille USA:laista työpaikkaliikennettä. Eipä taida joukkoliikenne olla kovin suosittua.


Kuka jaksaa kävellä autonsa luokse, jos se on pysäköintialueen ulkolaidalla? Eikö alueella liikennöi bussia, jolla pääsisi työpaikkarakennuksen ovelta oman henkilöauton luokse? :Biggrin:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuka jaksaa kävellä autonsa luokse, jos se on pysäköintialueen ulkolaidalla? Eikö alueella liikennöi bussia, jolla pääsisi työpaikkarakennuksen ovelta oman henkilöauton luokse?


Tuskin, kun kerran USA:ssa ollaan. Eiköhän ensin mennä toisella autolla sen varsinaisen auton luokse...  :Razz:

----------


## JE

> Vain muutamat osat kerran mahtavasta interurban-järjestelmästä ovat säilyneet nykyaikaan, enimmäkseen tavaraliikenteessä. Sähköistettyjä on jäljellä kolme ja vain yksi, Chicago, South Shore & South Bend, kuljettaa yhä matkustajia.


Ja ne kaksi muuta, Iowa Traction Railroad ja East Troy Electric Railroad, ovatkin viimeiset yleistä kaupallista tavaraliikennettä sähköveturein harjoittavat rautatiet Yhdysvalloissa ylipäänsä. Jälkimmäinen mainituista toimii samalla museoratana.

----------


## risukasa

> Vajaan kuuden mailin päässä olisi MARC:n asema Odentonissa.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_Line_(MARC)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odenton_(MARC_station)
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...&z=13&dirflg=d
> 
> Ja itse asiassa vähän lähempänä Savage:
> 
> ...


Eli ongelma on siinä miten työntekijät on asutettu - keskelle ei mitään, eroon "sosiaalisista ongelmista" ja joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## edsel

Alueen joukkoliikennettä ollaan kehittämässä Washingtonin Green Linen jatkeella:

Imagine the Green Line to Fort Meade

Rikollisuutta ja ilkivaltaa eli sosiaalisia ongelmia on enimmäkseen tuon linjan eteläpäässä:

Wikipedia: Crime on the Green Line

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Onkohan tällä kartalla Marylandin kaikki joukkoliikennereitit (Baltimore erikseen)? Kartan yläosan keskiosaan  (Baltimoresta länteen) ei yhtään linjaa?

----------


## edsel

> Baltimoresta länteen ei yhtään linjaa?


Joku muukin näyttää miettineen tätä:

Does Carrol County/Westminster, MD really have NO public transport link to the outside world?

----------


## OV

Tämä video pomppasi silmiin suoraan YouTuben etusivulla ja koska se sopii hyvin tämän ketjun aiheeseen, niin ajattelin pistää linkin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xyUg...eature=popular

Eli kyseessä siis skeptinen kanta Obaman "High Speed Rail"-suunnitelmiin. Filminpätkän tekijöiden mielestä pitäisi rakentaa lisää maanteitä ja tehostaa lentoliikennettä. Niinpä niin...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:54 ----------

Tässä vielä virallinen linkki noihin ratahankkeisiin joihin liittovaltion rahaa on luvattu: http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-...il-projects-ac

----------


## kaakkuri

Eipä vieraita argumentteja meillekään, kun viitataan esim. Bullet Trainien investointikulujen kuolettamiseen tai kisko-operaattorin tukemiseen. Meillä sama asia on hoidettu VR:n monopolilla eikä silti tarvitse haaveillakaan että se voisi lipputuloistaan rakentaa mitään infraa, RHK tulee olemaan budjettirahoitteinen infrantekijä monopolille. Hintalaput vaikuttavat olevan ihan yhtä järjettömiä tuollakin puolella Atlanttia ja kustannusylittäminen yhtä jokapäiväistä leipää kuin meilläkin.

Viittaus inter-city, inter-region -liikenteeseen kuulostaa samoin tutulle. Suurnopeusjunat eivät poista Helsingin-, Tampereen- tai Turunseudun liikenteen pulmia eikä niitä ole siihen suunniteltukaan. Ei taida tosin olla USA:nkaan tapauksessa ajatuksena esim. NYC:n Metro-alueen liikenteen hoitaminen. Siten kommentti autoliikenteen ruuhkien poistamisesta esim. Lincoln-tunnelista mielestäni ontuu. Sitä vastoin suurnopeusjunat voisivat hyvinkin poistaa lentoliikenteen ruuhkia joka ei saa tuossa filminpätkässä mainintaa.

Hyvä että on mielipiteitä.

----------


## hmikko

> Eipä vieraita argumentteja meillekään, kun viitataan esim. Bullet Trainien investointikulujen kuolettamiseen tai kisko-operaattorin tukemiseen.


Videossa ollut heitto siitä, että vain kaksi suurnopeusyhteyttä ("two lines") toimii kannattavasti oli perin epämääräinen. Toinen on kuulemma Ranskassa ja toinen Japanissa. Tarkoittiko tuo todella vain kahta 'linjaa' vai koko TGV- ja Shinkansen-järjestelmiä? Yleisesti tiedetty tosiseikka on se, että suurin osa julkisesta liikenteestä toimii tuen varassa, mutta tämä voi silti aivan hyvin olla yhteisessä intressissä, kun otetaan liikennemuotojen ulkoiset kustannukset huomioon (maankäyttö, saasteet, melu, ruuhkissa kököttäminen, kaupunkiympäristö).

Suomessahan suurnopeusrataa on tasan Lahden oikorata. Pendolino-yhteydet voidaan aivan hyvin ajaa IC-junilla, ja ajetaankin. Pendolinot ovat olleet tarpeettoman kallis investointi, mutta toimittavathan nuo sähköjunan virkaa.




> Viittaus inter-city, inter-region -liikenteeseen kuulostaa samoin tutulle. Suurnopeusjunat eivät poista Helsingin-, Tampereen- tai Turunseudun liikenteen pulmia eikä niitä ole siihen suunniteltukaan. Ei taida tosin olla USA:nkaan tapauksessa ajatuksena esim. NYC:n Metro-alueen liikenteen hoitaminen. Siten kommentti autoliikenteen ruuhkien poistamisesta esim. Lincoln-tunnelista mielestäni ontuu. Sitä vastoin suurnopeusjunat voisivat hyvinkin poistaa lentoliikenteen ruuhkia joka ei saa tuossa filminpätkässä mainintaa.


Tuolta osin video oli kyllä selvää propagandaa. Annettiin ymmärtää, että todellinen ongelma on kaupunkialueiden ruuhkat, mutta niillähän ei ole juuri mitään tekemistä suurnopeusjunien kanssa eikä kukaan ole niin väittänytkään (rivien välistä voi lukea, että rahat pitäisi videon tekijän mielestä käyttää autokaistoihin). Suurnopeusjunathan on alkuaan kehitetty nimenomaan lentoliikenteen korvaajiksi, missä hommassa luulisi Yhdysvalloissa piisaavan sarkaa.

Saapi nähdä, tulevatko raitiotiet takaisin New Yorkiin. Niillä voisi jo ollakin jotain vaikutusta tunnelien ruuhkiin. Kuulostaa mahdottomalta nykyilmapiirissä ja taloudellisessa tilanteessa, mutta toisaalta kaupunki on tehnyt viime aikoina nopeassa tahdissa kävelykatuja ja pyöräteitä, mitä epäilemättä olisi pidetty mahdottomuutena viisitoista vuotta sitten.

----------


## Count

> Suurnopeusjunathan on alkuaan kehitetty nimenomaan lentoliikenteen korvaajiksi, missä hommassa luulisi Yhdysvalloissa piisaavan sarkaa.


Varmasti piisaa... Mutta nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa tuntuu mahdottomalta, että suurnopeusradoille riittäisi rahoitusta rannikolta-rannikolle-mittakaavassa kun edes Boston-DC yhteysvälille ei sitä tunnu piisaavan. Ja kun nykyisillä radoilla kulkee paljon dieselvetoista rahtiliikennettä (vai pitäisikö sanoa jopa; ainoastaan?) niin sinne sekaan mahtuu 'luotijuna' melko huonosti.

Katselin muuten taannoin AMTRAKin lipunhintoja ja halvin yhteys päivävaunulla New Yorkista San Franciscoon oli alle 200 taalaa. Maistuis varmaan itse kullekin, vaikka matka-aika olikin yli 70 tuntia.

----------


## vompatti

> Varmasti piisaa... Mutta nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa tuntuu mahdottomalta, että suurnopeusradoille riittäisi rahoitusta rannikolta-rannikolle-mittakaavassa kun edes Boston-DC yhteysvälille ei sitä tunnu piisaavan.


Eikös Obama juuri jakanut rahaa kahdeksan miljardia? Noista luvatuista rahoista osa on varattu Boston-Washington radan nopeuttamiseen yli 200 km/h nopeudelle. Nythän siinä on vain muutama lyhyt pätkä, joissa nopeus on tuota suurempi.

Tuosta kahdeksasta miljardista riittää rahaa muutamaan suurnopeushankkeeseen ja muutamaan muuhun. Tuosta voisi päätellä, että suurnopeusrata rannikolta rannikolle maksaisi muutamia satasia. Ei taida olla realistista eikä tarpeellistakaan? Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta voisi kasvattaa tuomalla junia sinne, missä niillä on kysyntää. Näinhän juuri tehdää esimerkiksi Chicagon ja Milwaukeen välillä. Tuolle reitille on ostettu kaksi Talgo-junaa.

----------


## Metropolitan

> Saapi nähdä, tulevatko raitiotiet takaisin New Yorkiin. Niillä voisi jo ollakin jotain vaikutusta tunnelien ruuhkiin. Kuulostaa mahdottomalta nykyilmapiirissä ja taloudellisessa tilanteessa, mutta toisaalta kaupunki on tehnyt viime aikoina nopeassa tahdissa kävelykatuja ja pyöräteitä, mitä epäilemättä olisi pidetty mahdottomuutena viisitoista vuotta sitten.


Niin, NYC:ssähän on jo osassa linkeistä tunneli-"raitiotie", nimittäin PATH New Jerseyn puolelta WTC:iin ja eteläiseen Midtowniin. Kalustoltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan lähinnä täysimittaista subwayta vastaava -- ja siitäkin huolimatta ruuhka-aikaan täynnä. Ja koska Manhattanin puolella ei raitiotietä oikein saisi muutenkaan ujutettua helposti (ainakaan maan pinnan tasolla) vallitsevaan gridlock-tyyppiseen katu- ja liikennerakenteeseen ilman radikaaleja muutoksia kaistajakoihin ja henkilöautojen määrään niin sukkulaliikenteeksi tällainen pikaratikka saattaisi helposti jäädä joka tapauksessa, tuli se idästä tai lännestä päin. Manhattanissa taas on itsessään jo saaren kokoon nähden varsin mittava subway-verkosto, jota pitkittäis- ja poikittaisbussilinjat täydentävät.

En ole seurannut NY-stadin tilannetta pitkäään aikaan, mutta keskustan ruuhkamaksuajatus vuosien takaa taitaa olla sekin haudattu eli ei helpotusta kaduille tarjolla siltäkään osalta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja koska Manhattanin puolella ei raitiotietä oikein saisi muutenkaan ujutettua helposti (ainakaan maan pinnan tasolla) vallitsevaan gridlock-tyyppiseen katu- ja liikennerakenteeseen ilman radikaaleja muutoksia kaistajakoihin ja henkilöautojen määrään niin sukkulaliikenteeksi tällainen pikaratikka saattaisi helposti jäädä joka tapauksessa, tuli se idästä tai lännestä päin. [...] En ole seurannut NY-stadin tilannetta pitkäään aikaan, mutta keskustan ruuhkamaksuajatus vuosien takaa taitaa olla sekin haudattu eli ei helpotusta kaduille tarjolla siltäkään osalta.


Käsittääkseni ruuhkamaksuajatus on toistaiseksi haudattu New Yorkissa.

42. kadulle on ehdotettu raitiotietä, jota on kommentoitu myös tässä artikkelissa. Manhattanin poikittaisyhteydethän ovat perinteisesti ongelmallisia, kun metrolinjat pääsääntöisesti kulkevat pitkittäissuunnassa etelästä pohjoiseen. Midtownin pääasialliset poikittaisyhteydet 42. kadun korkeudella ovat S-sukkulalinja Times Squaren ja Grand Centralin välillä sekä linja 7 samalla välillä, mutta jatkaen Queensiin. Aika tyypillisesti kai siellä vain kävellään näitä poikittaisyhteyksiä, sillä Manhattan on aika kapea eikä kävelymatka useimmiten ole kovin pitkä, jos ei nyt ihan Hudson-joelta East River -joelle asti joudu kulkemaan, ja jos ei ole matkatavaroita mukana raahattavaksi.

Käsittääkseni tuoreimpien tietojen mukaan 34. kadulle olisi ainakin tulossa jonkinlainen BRT-järjestelmä. Tätä varten tutkittiin raitiotietäkin, mutta päädyttiin toiseen tutkituista BRT-vaihtoehdoista.

Tällaisista asioista pysyy muuten kätevästi perillä, kun lukee The Economistin nettisivujen Gulliver-liikematkablogia. Siellä on yllättävän paljon juttua joukkoliikenteestä. Käsittääkseni blogia voi lukea ja sen uutiskirjeen tilata sähköpostiinsa vaikkei olisikaan itse lehden tilaaja.

P.S. Eikös tuo gridlock tarkoita, että liikenne on jumissa? Kieltämättä kuvaava termi kaupunkirakennetta ajatellen, mutta mahtanetko tarkoittaa grid planiä eli ruutukaavaa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

> East River -joelle asti


Seuraa keskiyön melko turha nippelitieto: East River ei nimestään huolimatta ole joki, vaan meren salmi. Virtaus on salmessa mm. vuorovedestä johtuen niin voimakasta, että sen takia kaatui jopa vesivoimahanke taannoin (laitteiden ei arvioitu kestävän olosuhteita).

Kiitoksia linkeistä 42. kadun ratikkavisioon, jota en ollut ennen nähnyt. Netissä on monessakin paikassa kuvia viime vuosisadan alun Manhattanilta, jossa kaduilla oli raitioteitä ja leveitä istutusaltaita. Tuon ajan tilastojen mukaan sillat välittivät siihen aikaan saarelle huomattavasti suurempia ihmismääriä per päivä kuin nykyään, koskapa ihmiset olivat joko vaunuissa tai liikkuivat polkupyörillä tai kävellen. Sittemmin liikenteen tiheys on romahtanut kun ihmiset ovat muuttaneet peltilehmien sisään. Todistettavasti ratikat eivät siis ole mikään mahdottomuus sikäläisessä ruutukaavassa, mutta totta tietysti on, että autokaistoihin pitäisi puuttua rajulla kädellä jos toimivia raitioteitä rakennetaan.

----------


## Count

> Eikös Obama juuri jakanut rahaa kahdeksan miljardia? Noista luvatuista rahoista osa on varattu Boston-Washington radan nopeuttamiseen yli 200 km/h nopeudelle. Nythän siinä on vain muutama lyhyt pätkä, joissa nopeus on tuota suurempi.


Onko näin? Tässä artikkelissa (ensimmäinen joka osui silmään jossa oli jotain taulukkoakin) ei mainita moisesta lainkaan minkään merkittävän summan kohdalla: http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Politic...-get-the-money

Jos Länsimetroon saadaan upotettua suunnilleen jaardin verran dollareita en ihan heti usko, että pituudeltaan monikymmenkertaiseen suurnopeusrataan riittäisi pikkuraha nykytilaa kohentamaan.





> Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta voisi kasvattaa tuomalla junia sinne, missä niillä on kysyntää. Näinhän juuri tehdää esimerkiksi Chicagon ja Milwaukeen välillä. Tuolle reitille on ostettu kaksi Talgo-junaa.


Keskustasta keskustaan tuo väli on 150km luokkaa eli suunnilleen verrattavissa meikäläiseen HKI-TRE yhteyteen. Kaksi junaa tuolla välillä tuntuu aika pieneltä, tosin nykyisestä kapasiteetista ei ole tietoa, käytännössä voisi onnistua tunnin vuoroväleillä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Keskustasta keskustaan tuo väli on 150km luokkaa eli suunnilleen verrattavissa meikäläiseen HKI-TRE yhteyteen. Kaksi junaa tuolla välillä tuntuu aika pieneltä, tosin nykyisestä kapasiteetista ei ole tietoa, käytännössä voisi onnistua tunnin vuoroväleillä?


En osaa sanoa suoraan tuosta välistä, mutta kun yleisesti katselin niitä materiaaleja, minulle tuli mielikuva, että nykyisellään matkustajayhteyksiä tällaisilla väleillä USA:ssa on todella vähän ja ne ovat todella hitaita. En usko että edes tavoitteena on tunnin vuoroväli, mutta kenties parannus verrattuna johonkin 3 krt päivässä vuoroväliin tai vastaavaan. Samoin high speed rail saattaa joillakin rataosuuksilla tarkoittaa jotain nopeuksia 160 km/h tunnissa.

Näillä mittareilla meillä Suomessa on todella kattava high speed rail -verkosto valmiina ja todella tiheät vuorovälit. Toisaalta ihan kiva nähdä asiat positiivisessa valossa Suomen näkökulmasta, kun eräisiin toisiin maihin verrattuna olemme kuitenkin niin jälkijunassa. Täytyy vain toivoa, että USA:ssa onnistuvat näissä suunnitelmissa.

----------


## vompatti

Trains Magazine (April 2010, sivut 8-9) näyttää kartan kohteista, jonne nuo kahdeksan miljardia laitetaan. Punaisella viivalla on piirretty rata Bostonista Washingtoniin ja punaisen viivan selitys on "New or upgraded high-speed routes, 125 mph and above". Missään ei tietenkään sanota, että lopultakin koko osuus ajettaisiin nopeudella 200 km/h (eli 125 mph). Ajetaanhan siinä nykyisin suurempiakin nopeuksia, tosin vain muutamalla pätkällä, jotka nekin ovat pituudeltaan korkeintaan kymmenen mailin luokkaa.

Muita punaisia viivoja on välillä San Diego - San Jose ja Tampa - Orlando. Tekstissä sanotaan, että Tampan ja Orlandon välille tulee nopeudeksi 270 km/h (168 mph). Matka kestäisi siis noin puoli tuntia. Nykyisellään tuolla välillä kulkee yksi Amtrakin juna päivässä ja matka kestää melkein kaksi tuntia.

Näiden kolmen radan jälkeen rahat kuluvatkin nykyisten yhteyksien nopeuttamiseen tai muuhun parantamiseen. Yksi uusi yhteys on luvassa Clevelandista Cincinnatiin.




> Keskustasta keskustaan tuo väli on 150km luokkaa eli suunnilleen verrattavissa meikäläiseen HKI-TRE yhteyteen. Kaksi junaa tuolla välillä tuntuu aika pieneltä, tosin nykyisestä kapasiteetista ei ole tietoa, käytännössä voisi onnistua tunnin vuoroväleillä?


Ei onnistu tunnin vuoroväleillä. Nopeudet ovat hieman laskeneet Electrolinerien ajoista. Obaman rahoilla tuota yhteyttä parannetaan nopeudelle 180 km/h (110 mph). Parannusta on luvassa Madisoniin asti. Laitetaankohan nuo Talgot kulkemaan sinne asti? Jos Talgot jäävät Milwaukeehen, ja radalle tulee lisää runkoja Madisonin liikennettä varten, onnistuu tunnin vuoroväli.

----------


## edsel

> Nopeudet ovat hieman laskeneet Electrolinerien ajoista.


CNW:n 400 oli jo 1930-luvulla varsinainen luotijuna suoriutuessaan 400 mailia 400:ssa minuutissa Chicagosta St Paul/Minneapolikseen.

----------


## Metropolitan

> 42. kadulle on ehdotettu raitiotietä, jota on kommentoitu myös tässä artikkelissa. Manhattanin poikittaisyhteydethän ovat perinteisesti ongelmallisia, kun metrolinjat pääsääntöisesti kulkevat pitkittäissuunnassa etelästä pohjoiseen. Midtownin pääasialliset poikittaisyhteydet 42. kadun korkeudella ovat S-sukkulalinja Times Squaren ja Grand Centralin välillä sekä linja 7 samalla välillä, mutta jatkaen Queensiin. Aika tyypillisesti kai siellä vain kävellään näitä poikittaisyhteyksiä, sillä Manhattan on aika kapea eikä kävelymatka useimmiten ole kovin pitkä, jos ei nyt ihan Hudson-joelta East River -joelle asti joudu kulkemaan, ja jos ei ole matkatavaroita mukana raahattavaksi.


NYC:ssa on toki tiedostettu tämä epäkohta ja siellä on itse asiassa varsin kattava streetien suuntainen itä-länsi-bussilinjojen sarja. Kilpailevat rapid transit -yhtiöt kun aikoinaan varmistivat, että samaan suuntaan on mahdollisimman paljon linjoja, mutta ei vahingossakaan poikittain esim. suuressa osassa Midtownia... Tärkeimpänä poikkeuksena siis tuo IRT:in shuttle. Eiköhän tuo 2nd Avenue Linekin joskus ala valmistua helpottamaan Lexingtonin linjan ruuhkia.

Toisaalta liikenteen ruuhkaisuus syö paljolti bussien nopeutta ja NY Times taisi tehdäkin joskus kokeen, jossa kävellen oli nopeammin perillä joelta joelle kuin bussilla... Itse otin aikoinani M4:n Midtownista Cloistersiin (virhe!) ja Madisonilla olisi varmaan *ryömien* (armeijatahtia siis) ehtinyt ainakin pitkälle ylös  Central Parkia ennen bussia.

42. saattaisi olla ainakin leveytensä puolesta ihan mahdollinen paikka kapeille raitiokaistoille, varsinkin kun linja yhdistäisi Port Authorityn ja Grand Centralin ja vähentäisi painetta shuttlelle tässä kriittisessä paikassa. Sen kai voisi nimetä jo valmiiksi turistilinjaksi...




> Käsittääkseni tuoreimpien tietojen mukaan 34. kadulle olisi ainakin tulossa jonkinlainen BRT-järjestelmä. Tätä varten tutkittiin raitiotietäkin, mutta päädyttiin toiseen tutkituista BRT-vaihtoehdoista.


Ahaa, eli lusikkaa on jo alettu ottaa kauniiseen käteen. Mielenkiintoinen on tuo 34:n silpominen yksisuuntaisiin osiin autoliikenteelle, mutta eipä tuplakaistoja busseille oikein muutenkaan saa ujutettua sekaan. 




> Tällaisista asioista pysyy muuten kätevästi perillä, kun lukee The Economistin nettisivujen Gulliver-liikematkablogia. Siellä on yllättävän paljon juttua joukkoliikenteestä. Käsittääkseni blogia voi lukea ja sen uutiskirjeen tilata sähköpostiinsa vaikkei olisikaan itse lehden tilaaja.


No, itse luin aikoinaan suunnilleen päivittäin NY Timesin verkkolehteä ja Gotham Gazettea sekä sekalaisia paikallisia kiinteistöalan verkkojulkaisuja (joukkoliikenne kun on aina (raha)poliittinen kysymys, niin ainakin isommat kiistakapulat olivat esillä näissäkin aviiseissa). Siihen aikaan tiesi paremmin mitä tapahtui NYC:n paikallispolitiikassa kuin kotikaupungissa...  :Biggrin:  Those were the days.




> P.S. Eikös tuo gridlock tarkoita, että liikenne on jumissa? Kieltämättä kuvaava termi kaupunkirakennetta ajatellen, mutta mahtanetko tarkoittaa grid planiä eli ruutukaavaa?


Käsittääkseni termi tulee pikemminkin katujen risteyksiin maalatuista isoista vinoviivaristikoista, jotka kuvaavat aluetta, jolle ei (periaatteessa) saisi jäädä norkoilemaan kun valot vaihtuvat. Risteyksissä onkin joskus liikennemerkki, jossa lukee "don't block the grid" tjsp. Mutta kun kyseessä on NY-stadi, niin blockaus/lockaus on ruuhka-aikaan jatkuvaa ja torvet soivat ja käsimerkit viuhuvat. Oikeaa meininkiä.  :Cool:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eiköhän tuo 2nd Avenue Linekin joskus ala valmistua helpottamaan Lexingtonin linjan ruuhkia.


Eiköhän. Vaikuttaisi olevan rakenteilla pitkän jahkaamisen jälkeen.




> No, itse luin aikoinaan suunnilleen päivittäin NY Timesin verkkolehteä ja Gotham Gazettea sekä sekalaisia paikallisia kiinteistöalan verkkojulkaisuja (joukkoliikenne kun on aina (raha)poliittinen kysymys, niin ainakin isommat kiistakapulat olivat esillä näissäkin aviiseissa). Siihen aikaan tiesi paremmin mitä tapahtui NYC:n paikallispolitiikassa kuin kotikaupungissa...  Those were the days.


Joo, New York Times on lähteenä kyllä aika pettämätön. Jos on kiinnostunut, niin sitä kannattaa seurailla, varsinkin niin kauan kuin pysyy maksuttomana (tähän lienee valitettavasti tulossa muutos). Kieltämättä itsekin jotain vilkuilen sieltä päivittäin tai ainakin viikottain. The Economistin Gulliver on vähän eri juttu: jos ei ehdi seurata maailman kaikkien suurten kaupunkien paikallisia lehtiä verkosta itse, niin tuolta saa liikematkustuksen kannalta relevantit linkit kaikkeen olennaiseen, lähinnä siis aiheisiin jotka liittyvät lento-, juna- ja kaupunkiliikenteeseen, hotelleihin, matkustusturvallisuuteen, -mukavuuteen ja vastaaviin aiheisiin. Aika paljon sitä kautta on löytynyt myös linkkejä uusia suurnopeusjunaprojekteja käsitteleviin juttuihin pitkin maailmaa.

----------


## vompatti

> En osaa sanoa suoraan tuosta välistä, mutta kun yleisesti katselin niitä materiaaleja, minulle tuli mielikuva, että nykyisellään matkustajayhteyksiä tällaisilla väleillä USA:ssa on todella vähän ja ne ovat todella hitaita. En usko että edes tavoitteena on tunnin vuoroväli, mutta kenties parannus verrattuna johonkin 3 krt päivässä vuoroväliin tai vastaavaan.


Piti ihan tarkistaa asia. Chicagon ja Milwaukeen välillä kulkee nykyisin seitsemän junaparia päivittäin. Sunnuntaisin vain kuusi. Ehkä ei ollutkaan tuo Talgo-kauppa aivan paras esimerkki liikenteen parantamisesta nykyisellä radalla...

Milwaukeesta Madisoniin ei kai nykyisin kulje junia (eikä ikinä ole mitään merkittäviä junia kulkenutkaan), joten siinä mielessä luvattu uusi yhteys on todellinen parannus aikaisempaan. Madison-Chicago-väliä on ajettu jonkin aikaa C&NW:n 400-junalla, mutta tällöinkään reitti ei kulkenut Milwaukeen kautta.




> Samoin high speed rail saattaa joillakin rataosuuksilla tarkoittaa jotain nopeuksia 160 km/h tunnissa.


Ei tuo nopeus ole high-speed edes Yhdysvalloissa. Se on kyllä nopea tavanomainen juna, mutta ei high-speed. Yhdysvalloissa junien normaali maksiminopeus on 79 mph (noin 125 km/h). Tätä suuremmat nopeudet vaativat kulunvalvonnan, ja sitä taas ei ole juuri muualla kuin Amtrakin omalla NEC-radalla koillisessa.

Huomasin vielä, että koko northeast-alueelle on luvattu rahaa 485 miljoonaa. Tuolla rahalla pitäisi siis saada NECin parannus nopeudelle 200 km/h ja lisäksi parannuksia muutamalle muulle reitille.




> CNW:n 400 oli jo 1930-luvulla varsinainen luotijuna suoriutuessaan 400 mailia 400:ssa minuutissa Chicagosta St Paul/Minneapolikseen.


Tästä olikin jo tämän viestiketjun sivulla kaksi. Lisäksi asiasta on ollut kirjoitus jossakin tämän vuosuituhannen Resiina-lehdessä.

Chicago-Minneapolis / St. Paul oli erittäin kilpailtu reitti. Matka-ajat olivat päiväjunilla kymmenen tunnin luokkaa, kunnes tammikuussa 1935 Chicago & North Western (C&NW) aloitti liikennöinnin höyryvetoisella 400-junallaan. Tuo juna kulki Milwaukeen kautta, samoin kuin Milwaukee Roadin nopea juna Hiawatha, joka aloitti liikennöinnin puolta vuotta myöhemmin. Samalla Chicago-MStP -yhteydellä kilpaili myös Burlington Road, jonka juna ei kulkenut läheltäkään Milwaukeeta. Burlingtonilla oli erillinen rata Milwaukeehen, joten se ei jäänyt palvelematta. Välillä Chicago-Milwaukee kilpaili siis neljä junayhtiötä!

C&NW oli myös edelläkävijä junaliikenteen lopettamisessa. Ensimmäisenä näistä kolmesta yhtiöstä se lopetti nopean junaliikenteen Chicagon ja MStP:n kaksoiskaupungin välillä vuonna 1963. Milwaukee Roadin Olympian Hiawatha oli muuten jossakin vaiheessa maailman nopein juna.

----------


## Metropolitan

> Eiköhän. Vaikuttaisi olevan rakenteilla pitkän jahkaamisen jälkeen.


Pitkän. Tuon voit sanoa kahdesti. Samassa ajassa jopa Hesassa on ehditty tehdä itämetropäätös, rakentaa se, laajentaa kahteen haaraan ja pidentää länsipäästään, lisätä välille asemia, tehdä poliittinen päätös jopa *Espoon*(!) kanssa länsilaajennuksesta ja aloittaa sen rakentaminen...  :Icon Frown: 

Ja 2nd Aven linjan tarpeellisuus on vieläpä tiedetty koko tämän ajan, mutta ainoastaan louhintapätkiä on saatu aikaan vuosikymmenten kuluessa. No, nyt taitaa jäätikkö liikahtaa.

New Yorkerin Betsy Kolbertin sanoin: _"New York has always been something of a pioneer in the field of fiscal mismanagement."_ Mutta maailma tarvitsee pioneereja.  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitkän. Tuon voit sanoa kahdesti. Samassa ajassa jopa Hesassa on ehditty tehdä itämetropäätös, rakentaa se, laajentaa kahteen haaraan ja pidentää länsipäästään, lisätä välille asemia, tehdä poliittinen päätös jopa *Espoon*(!) kanssa länsilaajennuksesta ja aloittaa sen rakentaminen...


No joo. Second Avenue Subway on ihan omaa luokkaansa viivästymisessä. Wikipedian mukaan sitä alunperin esitettiin jo vuonna 1929. Ja jossain välissä kaivettiinkin jo pätkä. Mutta vasta nyt ollaan tosissaan tekemässä sitä linjaa.

Tämän taitaa myöhästymisessä ohittaa vain Tampereen ratikka. Ensimmäinen esitys vuonna 1907 ja edelleen suunnitellaan...! Kyseenalainen kunnia, mutta ainakin jotain missä Tampere päihittää jopa NYC:n. Mutta eiköhän nyt lopultakin saada pikkuhiljaa _nysseille_ seuraksi _rasse_ (tampereenkielinen uusiotermi ratikalle).  :Very Happy:

----------


## hmikko

Washingtonin (D.C. / metropolialue) metron kehityksestä on joku väsännyt näppärän vuorovaikutteisen aikasarjan. Lopussa on esitetty mm. tämän talven lumimyrskyjen vaikutus:

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post.cgi?id=4835

----------


## hmikko

Jason Kambitsis -niminen heppu kirjiottaa Wiredissä, että suurnopeusjunat aiheuttavat yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantumista.

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/03...il-and-sprawl/

Hän päätti sitten tässä kohtaa huolestua Kalifornian yhdyskuntarakenteen puolesta. Hohhoijaa. Amerikassa taidetaan hengitellä voimakkaampia kaasuja kuin täällä Peräpohjolassa.

Vastaväitettä California High-Speed Rail Blogissa:

http://www.cahsrblog.com/2010/03/onc...roduce-sprawl/

----------


## janihyvarinen

Enpä osaa sanoa onko tämä oikea ketju tälle aiheelle, mutta tässä linkki, jonka takaa löytyy oikea runsaudensarvi hupaisaa tai "hupaisaa" amerikkalaista agitaatiota joukkoliikennettä vastaan:

http://ti.org/antiplanner/

Hyytävää, jopa pelottavaa luettavaa. Silloin kun ei ole yksisilmäisyydessään naurettavaa. Siellä oli linkattu myös Cato-instituutin sivuille, mistä löytyy lisää samaa. (Näytti olevan mm. joku kirja myynnissä, jonka kantava argumentti on että auto- ja joukkoliikennettä tulisi ajatella "kokonaan uudella tavalla", ja yksi perusperiaatteita liikennepolitiikalle tulisi olla, että liikennevälineen käyttäjät maksavat kaikki aiheuttamansa kustannukset itse.)

Tasapuolisuuden vuoksi linkki johonkin vähän järkevämpäänkin:

http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/

----------


## hmikko

Los Angelesin pormestari Villaraigosa haluaa toteuttaa 30 vuodeksi suunnitellut joukkoliikennehankkeet kymmenessä vuodessa:

http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/2...geles-transit/

----------


## hmikko

Sattui silmään Amtrakin sivulta lause "Amtrak operates more than 300 trains each day". VR:n lähiliikenteen tilapäisen karsimisen yhteydessä tiedotteissa on vilkkunut myös kotimaan päivittäinen kaukoliikenteen lähtöjen määrä, 310 kpl. Vuosittainen matkustajien määrä Amtrakin kaukoliikenteessä on 27,1 miljoonaa eli vähän yli kaksinkertainen VR:n 13,1:een verrattuna. Matkustajaliikenne Yhdysvalloissa tunnetusti on mitä on, mutta silti mittasuhteet ovat aika hämmentäviä, kun kansaa on siellä kuitenkin melkein 60-kertaisesti.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tiedä sitten mitä se "on-mitä-on" itse kullekin merkitsee, mutta ainakin omat kokemukseni paikallisjunalla pendelöinnistä välillä Stamford, CT - Grand Central Station, NY on se että
a) junat tulivat asemalle silloin kuin aikataulussa niin lukee,
b) junat lähtivät asemalta silloin kuin aikataulussa niin lukee,
c) junat olivat siistejä ja kohtuuhintaisia sekä
d) ainakin New Haven Linellä välillä todella täyteen ammuttuja.

Yhdysvalloissa ei joukkoliikenteen osuus ole kovin suuri verrattuna moneen muuhun paikkaan. Suuria väkijoukkoja siellä kuitenkin siirretään silläkin ja ainakin meidän mainioon operaattoriin verrattuna, kohtuullisen hyvällä menestyksellä, vai löydätkö vastaavaa realiaikaista junatietonäyttöä kuin tämä:
http://as0.mta.info/mnr/mstations/st...us_display.cfm

Grand Centralilla raiteita on kuitenkin kahdessa kerroksessa kymmenittäin kokonaan maan alla eikä nyt kuuluisaksi syntipukiksi noussut asetinlaitteisto ole sielläkään ihan uusinta hottia...
mutta kokonaisuus toimii paremmin kuin meillä pienemmässä mittakaavassa osataan.

----------


## hmikko

> vai löydätkö vastaavaa realiaikaista junatietonäyttöä kuin tämä:
> http://as0.mta.info/mnr/mstations/st...us_display.cfm


Heh, sattumoisin sain tuosta osoitteesta vain Cold Fusionin virheilmoituksia, mutta uskotaan, että tieto yleensä kulkee. Tuo kuvailemasi junayhteys ei käsittääkseni olekaan Amtrakin operoima ja tunnetusti New Yorkissa on maailman suurin metrojärjestelmä ja muutenkin toimivaa raideliikennettä. 'On mitä on' -heittoni voisi yhtä hyvin sanoa VR:stä verrattuna vaikka saksalaiseen toimintaan, mutta itselleni oli vaan pienoinen yllätys, että Amtrakilla on suunnilleen sama määrä kaukoliikenteen lähtöjä kuin VR:llä.

Suurin osa Yhdysvaltoja on jotain muuta kuin New Yorkin metropolialuetta ja toinen aika häkellyttävä silmiin osunut luku oli Indianapolisin (pop. 807 584) koko busseilla operoidun julkisen liikenteen nousut päivässä: 29 700, eli vähemmän kuin bussi-Jokeri -linjalla yksinään. Siis miljoonan ihmisen kaupunkialue eurooppalaisella mittatikulla sanottuna ilman julkisia. Tuo on sikäläisittäinkin ilmeisesti aika äärimmäinen tapaus ja jotain tempausta aiheen tiimoilta on tekeillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> toinen aika häkellyttävä silmiin osunut luku oli Indianapolisin (pop. 807 584) koko busseilla operoidun julkisen liikenteen nousut päivässä: 29 700, eli vähemmän kuin bussi-Jokeri -linjalla yksinään. Siis miljoonan ihmisen kaupunkialue eurooppalaisella mittatikulla sanottuna ilman julkisia. Tuo on sikäläisittäinkin ilmeisesti aika äärimmäinen tapaus ja jotain tempausta aiheen tiimoilta on tekeillä.


Indianapolis näyttäisi olevan joukkoliikennenäkökulmasta samankokoinen kuin Oulu talviarkena. :Eek:

----------


## kaakkuri

> Heh, sattumoisin sain tuosta osoitteesta vain Cold Fusionin virheilmoituksia, mutta uskotaan, että tieto yleensä kulkee. Tuo kuvailemasi junayhteys ei käsittääkseni olekaan Amtrakin operoima ja tunnetusti New Yorkissa on maailman suurin metrojärjestelmä ja muutenkin toimivaa raideliikennettä. 'On mitä on' -heittoni voisi yhtä hyvin sanoa VR:stä verrattuna vaikka saksalaiseen toimintaan, mutta itselleni oli vaan pienoinen yllätys, että Amtrakilla on suunnilleen sama määrä kaukoliikenteen lähtöjä kuin VR:llä.
> 
> Suurin osa Yhdysvaltoja on jotain muuta kuin New Yorkin metropolialuetta ja toinen aika häkellyttävä silmiin osunut luku oli Indianapolisin (pop. 807 584) koko busseilla operoidun julkisen liikenteen nousut päivässä: 29 700, eli vähemmän kuin bussi-Jokeri -linjalla yksinään. Siis miljoonan ihmisen kaupunkialue eurooppalaisella mittatikulla sanottuna ilman julkisia. Tuo on sikäläisittäinkin ilmeisesti aika äärimmäinen tapaus ja jotain tempausta aiheen tiimoilta on tekeillä.


Niin näytti tekevän virheilmoitusta se, jokin sielläkin siis mätti.
Se ei ole Amtrakin yhteys, totta sekin. NYC alueella operoi MTA (Metropolitan Transit Authority) eli heidän YTV ja tuolla mainitsemallani linjalla paikallisjunia operoi Metro North Railroad (http://mta.info/mnr/html/aboutmnr.html).

Samalla radalla operoi toki pitkän linjan junia Amtrak joka ajaa Acela-express -junaansa välillä Boston - Washington D.C. Lähdöt vain eri asemalta (Penn Station).

Mutta noinhan se kuten sanoit, metropolialueilla on hiukka erilaista kuin muualla. Niin Suomessakin...  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Dentonin piirikunnan (Dallas-Forth Worth) joukkoliikenteen operaatori on saanut Yhdysvaltojen liittovaltion rautatieviranomaiselta (FRA) poikkeusluvan ajaa Stadlerin GTW -moottorijunia rautateillä muun junaliikenteen joukossa. GTW (vähä niinku diesel-FLIRT) on kevyempi kuin liittovaltion normit edellyttävät eikä muutenkaan täytä vanhakantaisia turvavaatimuksia. Turvallisuuteen ja törmäyskestävyyteen on panostettu enempi modernin tekniikan keinoin, joita FRA:n säännöt eivät tunne. Poikkeuslupa on ensimmäinen laatuaan.

http://www.dcta.net/news-events/dcta...enu-id-59.html

----------


## sm3

> Dentonin piirikunnan (Dallas-Forth Worth) joukkoliikenteen operaatori on saanut Yhdysvaltojen liittovaltion rautatieviranomaiselta (FRA) poikkeusluvan ajaa Stadlerin GTW -moottorijunia rautateillä muun junaliikenteen joukossa. GTW (vähä niinku diesel-FLIRT) on kevyempi kuin liittovaltion normit edellyttävät eikä muutenkaan täytä vanhakantaisia turvavaatimuksia. Turvallisuuteen ja törmäyskestävyyteen on panostettu enempi modernin tekniikan keinoin, joita FRA:n säännöt eivät tunne. Poikkeuslupa on ensimmäinen laatuaan.
> 
> http://www.dcta.net/news-events/dcta...enu-id-59.html


Tuommoisilla (saman tapasilla) on jo pitkään ajettu euroopassa normi raideliikennettä. Vasta viime vuosina vissiin on USA:ssa (Ja Kanadassa ym.) herätty 2000 luvulle. 

Diesel junien käytön ymmärrän koska siellä rataa on niin paljon ettei sen sähköistäminen kannata, ja myrskytuhoja saisi korjata jatkuvasti. Mutta bussit ja junat näyttävät paljon eurooppalaisia järeämmiltä, johtuen vissiin noista vanhanaikasista säädöksistä.

----------


## tlajunen

> GTW (vähä niinku diesel-FLIRT)


Korjataanpa... FLIRT ja GTW on täysin eri tuotteita, niillä ei ole periaatteessa muuta yhteistä kuin valmistaja ja (osassa) keulan design. Niiden perusrakenne on tyystin erilainen. Lisäksi molempia saa sekä sähköisenä että dieselillä.

GTW:n rakenne perustuu yhteen tai useampaan lyhyeen moottoriosaan, jonka alla on yksi teli, joka vetää. Tähän osaan tukeutuu varsinaiset vaunut, joissa on yksi juoksuteli, toisessa päädyssä. (Vai olikohan niin, että kahden moottoriosan välissä oleva yksittäinen vaunu, jos sellainen on, on kokonaan telitön...)

FLIRT sen sijaan käyttää väliteleinä jaakobintelejä. Diesel-versiossa tosin aggregaatti sijaitsee GTW:n kaltaisesti lyhyessä väliosassa, mutta on silti jaakobintelein toteutettu, ja sähköversion tapaan ilmeisesti yksikön päätytelit (ainoat ei-jaakobit) vetää. ( http://uus.elektriraudtee.ee/tehnilised-andmed/ )

----------


## hmikko

> Diesel junien käytön ymmärrän koska siellä rataa on niin paljon ettei sen sähköistäminen kannata, ja myrskytuhoja saisi korjata jatkuvasti.


Tuo Dallasin alueen GTW:llä operoitava reitti ei käsittääkseni ole mitenkään ihmeellisen pitkä, mutta vuoroväli on ainakin toistaiseksi sen verran harva ja hanketta on edistetty aika minimibudjetilla, joten sähköistämistä ei liene suunniteltu kovin vakavasti. Yhdysvalloissa ajetaan kyllä lähiliikennettä dieselvetureilla reiteillä, jotka olisi Euroopassa todennäköisesti sähköistetty ajat sitten, esim. Caltrain San Franciscon niemimaalla ja jotkut Metran operoimat reitit Chicagon alueella.

Sähköistämisestä ja siihen päätymisestä oli täällä jossain ketjussa keskustelua laajemminkin. Neukkulassa ja Venäjällä sähköistettiin Siperian rata, joka ei ainakaan ole lyhyt. Taloudelliset ja poliittiset realiteetit olivat hieman toisenlaisia kuin Yhdysvalloissa.

----------


## vompatti

> Turvallisuuteen ja törmäyskestävyyteen on panostettu enempi modernin tekniikan keinoin, joita FRA:n säännöt eivät tunne. Poikkeuslupa on ensimmäinen laatuaan.


Hienoa, että tällainen poikkeuslupa on viimein myönnetty. Tuo GTW-junien käyttämä rata on ollut virallisesti rautatie, joten sitä ovat tähän saakka koskeneet kaikki rautatien säädökset: mm. tasoristeyksissä pitää soittaa torvea. Ja miettikäähän, kuinka monta tasoristeystä on raitiotietyylisellä radalla... Onkohan tuo torventöräytyssääntö vielä voimassa?




> Yhdysvalloissa ajetaan kyllä lähiliikennettä dieselvetureilla reiteillä, jotka olisi Euroopassa todennäköisesti sähköistetty ajat sitten, esim. Caltrain San Franciscon niemimaalla.


Caltrain todennäköisesti olisi Euroopassa jo sähköistetty. Mutta ei Yhdysvallat tämän suhteen kovin paljon jäljessä ole. Eikös sähköistys ole Caltrainin suunnitelmissa? Sähköistys taitaa olla jopa välttämätöntä, jotta junavuoroja voidaan vielä nykyisestään lisätä.

Toinen hyvä esimerkki on Long Island Railroad (LIRR). Nyt siellä ajetaan kaksineuvoisilla junilla. LIRR on kuitenkin laskenut, että sähköistys maksaa 10 miljoonaa dollaria maililta. Hyödyt ovat pienempiä kuin kustannukset.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo Dallasin alueen GTW:llä operoitava reitti ei käsittääkseni ole mitenkään ihmeellisen pitkä, mutta vuoroväli on ainakin toistaiseksi sen verran harva ja hanketta on edistetty aika minimibudjetilla, joten sähköistämistä ei liene suunniteltu kovin vakavasti.


Mä olin Dallasissa alkuviikosta. Siellä puhuttiin lähinnä DART:n pikaraitiotien ulottamisesta Dentoniin (vihreä linja) A-trainin korvaajana, eli sikäli minusta aika yllättävä uutinen. Mutta eihän noista ulkopuolisena oikein tiedä, voi hyvin olla että se vihreän linjan Denton-jatko on uskottavuudeltaan samaa luokkaa jonkun Hyrylän-metron kanssa.




> Hienoa, että tällainen poikkeuslupa on viimein myönnetty. Tuo GTW-junien käyttämä rata on ollut virallisesti rautatie, joten sitä ovat tähän saakka koskeneet kaikki rautatien säädökset: mm. tasoristeyksissä pitää soittaa torvea. Ja miettikäähän, kuinka monta tasoristeystä on raitiotietyylisellä radalla... Onkohan tuo torventöräytyssääntö vielä voimassa?


Eiköhän se ole. Dallasin pikaratikkakin töräyttää torvea reippaasti joka kerta tasoristeykseen tultaessa. Ja se vasta hassua onkin, sillä tasoristeyksistä osa on juuri sitä puomineen kaikkineen mutta osa on ihan tavallisia Paciuksenkatu/Meilahdentie-tyyppisiä valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä. Vaikka ratikalla on hyvin tehokkaat etuudet niissä, joskus sekin joutuu ainakin hidastamaan ellei peräti pysähtymään. Ja silti junantorvi törähtää reippaasti.

Mutta onhan tuolla tarkoituksensa. Jostain syystä se torven ääni saa aikaan vipinää Helsingissäkin. Olettekos huomanneet, mitä tapahtuu Tukholmankadun ja Topeliuksen risteyksessä? Siinähän "aina" seisoo kiskoilla autoja, jotka ovat kääntymässä Tukholmankadulta vasemmalle alas Manskun suuntaan. Suurin osa rv-kuljettajista jää kiltisti taakse odottelemaan ja siinä sitten odotellaan, kunnes vastaantuleva liikennevirta lakkaa ja auto kääntyy ratikan edestä pois. Mutta kun vuoroon sattuu kuljettaja, joka jo kaukaa soittaa ehkä ensin kelloa ja sitten tööttiä, niin johan alkaa tapahtua. Se pieleen ryhmittynyt auto rupeaa venkslailemaan itseään pois kiskoilta (esim. ryhmittymään kokonaan vastaantulevan ratikan kiskoille) taikka vastaantulevat autot antavat kääntyjälle tilaa. Kovasti toivoisin, että rv-kuljettajia kehotettaisiin oikein reippaaseen torven käyttöön: täältä tulee sata ihmistä, siirrä se vehkeesi pois meidän tieltä!

----------


## hmikko

> LIRR on kuitenkin laskenut, että sähköistys maksaa 10 miljoonaa dollaria maililta. Hyödyt ovat pienempiä kuin kustannukset.


Vaasan radan sähköistys maksoi 17 miljoonaa euroa ja pituutta oli 78 kilometriä, eli n. 200 000 per kilometri. Noissa amerikkalaisten luvuissa lienee mukana aika paljon muutakin kuin ajolankoja ja syöttöasemia. Tietty Vaasan rata on suurelta osin yksiraiteinen, mutta silti, tuplahintakin olisi vielä kaukana monesta miljoonasta per kilometri.




> Eikös sähköistys ole Caltrainin suunnitelmissa? Sähköistys taitaa olla jopa välttämätöntä, jotta junavuoroja voidaan vielä nykyisestään lisätä.


Sähköistys lienee tulossa. Hinnaksi oli arvioitu 1,46 miljardia dollaria, mutta investoinnin pitäisi olla yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava. Rataosuudella siis pituutta 125 km ja matkustajia nykyisellään arkipäivänä Wikipedian mukaan 42 354, eli saman verran kuin Helsingissä 3T/B:llä. Rahasumma on niin suuri, että siinä täytyy olla sähköistyksen itsensä ja sähköjunienkin lisäksi hyvin paljon muita parannuksia rataan. Sopassa on sitten mukana Kalifornian suurnopeusjunahanke, jonka rata mahdollisesti päätyy samaa väylään ja sähkönsyötössä voidaan ehkä saada jotain synergiaetuja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onkohan tuo torventöräytyssääntö vielä voimassa?


Ymmärtääkseni on, mutta on olemassa alueita jotka ovat "hiljaisia", joilla poikkeuksellisesti ei töräytellä. Ovat ilmeisesti kansalaistoiminnan tulosta.

----------


## vompatti

> Ymmärtääkseni on, mutta on olemassa alueita jotka ovat "hiljaisia", joilla poikkeuksellisesti ei töräytellä. Ovat ilmeisesti kansalaistoiminnan tulosta.


Hiljaisia tasoristeyksiä on ollut jo pitkään oikeillakin rautateillä. Vaatimuksena on ollut, että ajokaistat on erotettu toisen suunnan kaistoista korokkeella, ja tasoristeykseen johtavien kaistojen yli on laskeutunut puomi. Voiko hiljaisia tasoristeyksiä olla ilman puomejakin? Jos voi, niin miksi silloin ei koko Dallasin rata ole hiljaista?

Turhaan kyselen. Voisin ottaa itsekin selvää nykytilasta ja vaikka kirjoittaa tänne. En ole viikkoihin edes ehtinyt lukea Trains-lehteä, joka kuitenkin postiluukusta kilahtaa.

----------


## hmikko

Bloombergin juttu siitä, miksi joukkoliikenneinfran rakentaminen maksaa Yhdysvalloissa:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-0...sit-costs.html

----------


## tislauskolonni

Amtrakin matkustajamäärät ovat kasvussa:



> Amtrak ridership is surging this year with 11 consecutive monthly ridership records. In each month of the current fiscal year, Amtrak has posted the highest ridership total ever for that particular month (i.e., the best October ever, the best November ever, etc.) with the final month of September also expected to be a new record. In addition, July was the single best ridership month in the history of Amtrak.
> ...
> Through 11 months of FY 2012 (October 2011 - August 2012), total Amtrak ridership is up 3.4 percent as compared to the same period last year. When the current fiscal year ends on September 30, Amtrak expects a new annual ridership record will be set, surpassing the current record of 30.2 million passengers established in FY 2011.


Kyllähän monissa osissa Yhdysvaltoja kaupunkien välinen junaliikenne on sen verran pienimuotoista, että kasvupotentiaalia varmasti riittää.

----------


## hmikko

Useammassakin mediassa on näkynyt juttuja siitä, miten täynnä Acela-junat ovat. Lentomatkustajat ovat ilmeisesti siirtyneet junaan merkittävältä osin lentokenttien turvatarkastusten vuoksi, jotka on tehty nykyään Yhdysvalloissa varsin ikäviksi, ja junien täsmällisyys ja työskentelymahdollisuudet matkan aikana ovat paremmat. Ongelmaksi vissiin muodostuupi kapasiteetin lisääminen, kun amerikkalaisten turvastandardien mukaista suurnopeuskalustoa ei saa kaupasta kovin nopeasti eikä suurnopeusvuoroja mahdu vanhalle radallekaan kovin helposti lisää. Acela-yksikön matkustajakapasiteetti on suunnilleen sama kuin täkäläisen Sm3 Pendolinon, ja Amtrakilla on Aceloita vain 20 yksikköä.

----------


## hylje

Yhdysvaltojen rautatieturvallisuusvirasto FRA on hiljattain avannut poikkeuslupa-automaatin länsikaluston käytölle. Keskeinen ongelma kuitenkin säilyy: vilkkailla osuuksilla ei ole tilaa rakentaa uusia raiteita tai asemia.

----------


## petteri

Aceloissa ei ole kauhena paljon matkustajia suhteessa alueeseen. Vuonna 2010 noin 3,1 miljoonaa. Acelahan kulkee Bostonista New Yorkin kautta Washingtoniin eli aikamoisten jättikaupunkien välillä ja sen vaikutusalueella asuu noin 44 miljoonaa asukasta.  

65 miljoonan asukkaan Ranskassa TGV junilla on noin 100 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa eikä TGV:t mene ihan joka puolelle Ranskaa. Vastaavasti Eurostarilla joka kulkee Lontoosta Pariisiin ja Brusseliin on noin 10 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Aceloissa ei ole kauhena paljon matkustajia suhteessa alueeseen. Vuonna 2010 noin 3,1 miljoonaa.


Paino sanoilla "suhteessa alueeseen", mikä juurikin on muodostumassa ongelmaksi, kun ei ole kapasiteettia mitä tarjota. Vertailun vuoksi VR:n 18 yksikön Pendolino-sarja on lähes yhtä suuri kuin Amtrakin 20 junan Acela-setti, vaikka Suomi on varsin tyhjää korpea Northeast Corridoriin verrattuna. (Suomessa koko kaukoliikenteen matkustajamäärä on luokkaa 12 miljoonaa vuodessa, josta Pendolinojen osuutta en tiedä.)

----------


## vompatti

> Aceloissa ei ole kauhena paljon matkustajia suhteessa alueeseen. Vuonna 2010 noin 3,1 miljoonaa. Acelahan kulkee Bostonista New Yorkin kautta Washingtoniin eli aikamoisten jättikaupunkien välillä ja sen vaikutusalueella asuu noin 44 miljoonaa asukasta.  65 miljoonan asukkaan Ranskassa TGV junilla on noin 100 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa.


Puhutaanko nyt edelleen _Acela Expressistä_? Matka kestää seitsemän tuntia. Ei taida olla noin pitkää TGV-reittiä? Mielestäni on selvää, että lyhyille matkoille matkustajia tulee enemmän kuin pitkille. Seitsemän tunnin matkalle lentoliikenne on varmasti suosittu vaihtoehto.

Amtrakin matkustajamäärien kasvu viimeisten parin kolmen vuoden aikana on ollut huimaa ottaen huomioon sen, ettei Amtrakilla ole ollut lisätä kapasiteettia! Sateessa seisovia kaasuturbiinijunia ei ole otettu käyttöön eikä uusia vaunuja ole valmistunut (onkohan vanhojen vaunujen kolarikorjauksia valmistunut 2010-luvulla?). Onneksi lisää junia on tulossa.

Vaatimukset täyttävää pikajunakalustoa muuten valmistaa Bombardierin lisäksi Talgo. Muita valmistajia ei taida olla.

----------


## petteri

> Puhutaanko nyt edelleen _Acela Expressistä_? Matka kestää seitsemän tuntia. Ei taida olla noin pitkää TGV-reittiä? Mielestäni on selvää, että lyhyille matkoille matkustajia tulee enemmän kuin pitkille. Seitsemän tunnin matkalle lentoliikenne on varmasti suosittu vaihtoehto.
> .


Bostonista Washingtoniin on matkaa Acelalla 734 km, mutta harvahan tuolla välillä junalla kulkee, väliasemilta tulee enemmän kuormaa. Ei Ranskakaan pieni maa ole, esimerkiksi Pariisista Marseilleen on 783 km ja matka kestää TGV:llä kolme tuntia.

----------


## hmikko

Acela Express käsittääkseni kilpailee lentoliikenteen kanssa menestyksellisesti lähinnä Washington - New York -välillä. New Yorkista pohjoiseen rata on suht hidas.

Alon Levy on blogissaan esittänyt verraten edullisia tapoja kohentaa Northeast Corridoria, vastakommenttina Amtrakin viralliseen esitykseen, jonka kustannusarvio oli viimeksi viileät 151 miljardia taalaa ja johon sisältyi uusia tunneleita Manhattanin saarelle sun muuta. Ks.

http://pedestrianobservations.wordpr...sr-90-cheaper/

http://pedestrianobservations.wordpr...with-capacity/

----------


## hmikko

Amtrak on aloittanut hankintaprosessin Acela-junasarjan korvaamiseksi. Reitille tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia ja Amtrak ilmeisesti ei pidä nykyisten Aceloiden pidentämistä kelvollisena vaihtoehtona.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-1...la-trains.html

----------


## hylje

Ei Amtrak viitsi vaatia rautatieturvallisuusvirastolta poikkeuslupaa standardin kaluston hankkimiseen? Amerikkalainen vaatimus raskastekoisuudesta on sekä kaikin puolin kallista että nurinkurista matkustajaturvallisuuden kannalta.

----------


## hmikko

Tämmöisen blogikirjoituksen mukaan FRA on edelleen heittämässä kapuloita rattaisiin ja estämässä Amtrakia hankkimasta valmista suurnopeuskalustoa:

http://systemicfailure.wordpress.com...ng-on-acela-2/

Blogitekstissä jostain FRA:n tiedotteesta lainattu pätkä on sen luokan kapulakieltä, että tyhmempi alkoi jo epäillä luetun ymmärtämiskykyänsä. Tulee mieleen, että kyseinen virasto ei varsinaisesti yritäkään tehdä tästä hommasta selkeää.

----------


## hmikko

Republikaanipuolue erinäisten lobbareiden johdatuksella on saanut Tennesseessä läpi lain, joka erikseen kieltää BRT-järjestelmien rakentamisen. Ensisijainen tarkoitus oli torpata Nashvillen suunnitteilla oleva BRT-hanke, mutta kätevästi kielto saatiin voimaan koko osavaltiossa.

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/201...ers-tennessee/

----------


## sebastin

Lisää Los Angelesista:

Seudullinen MetroLink verkosto, Amtrakin raiteilla, yhdistää LA:n Anaheimiin ja jopa Meksikon rajalle San Diegoon asti.
LA on suunnitellun luotijunien hubi myös, Kalifornian luuotijunat kulkevat myös Nevadaan Las Vegasiin.

kartta

CalTrain on paikallisliikennerata SF:ssa etelään, se tulee olemaan myös uuden suurnopeusjunaradan reitti San Franciscoon, se on ainoa vapaa väylä, muuten reitin pitäisi Mennä pelkästään Oaklandiin (josta linkki Sacramentoon).

kartta

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------

Muutama lisää

SF MUNI metro
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Fr...icipal_Railway

kartta

Uusi Transbay terminal, josta toivottavasti rakennetaan jatke Oaklandiin
kuva

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------

Ja BART Laajenee etelässä San Jose/Silicon valley ympyrämetroksi. Tosin joutuu vaihtamaan Caltrainiin täyden ympyrän liikennöimiseksi, mutta kukas nyt BARTilla ympyrää ajelee? Bartin laajennusta lentokentältä (Millbrae->) etelään saa odottaa, jolloin täydellinen ympyrämetro aikaansaatuisi.

kartta

----------


## sebastin

Ai tänne tämä oli siirretty. Ok. Katsotaas Kalifornian high speed rail karttoja  :Smile: 

kartta

kartta

Sekä nationwide

kartta

Eli nyt suunniteltu linja Sacramentoon jatkuu aina Seattleen asti. Kuinkahan monta vuotta kestää ennen kuin Transbay terminal vedetään Oaklandiin ja siitä Sacramentoon?

----------


## hmikko

The Donald to Amtrak: drop dead. 

220 Cities Losing All Passenger Train Service per Trump Elimination of all Federal Funding for Amtraks National Network Trains  (Mass Transit Magazine)

Kyseessä siis Valkoisen talon budjettiesitys, jolle pitää saada kongressin hyväksyntä ennen kuin se astuu voimaan, ja tuollaisenaan se ei varmastikaan mene läpi. Silti esitys tietysti kertoo Trumpin hallinnon prioriteeteista. Lehtijutussa enemmänkin asiaa; leikkauksia on raide- ja joukkoliikenteeseen muuallekin kuin Amtrakin reitteihin.

----------


## samulih

https://m.sfgate.com/business/techno...f-12707264.php



> And the impact of all those cars is becoming clear, said Christo Wilson, a professor of computer science at Boston's Northeastern University, who has looked at Uber's practice of surge pricing during heavy volume.
> 
> "The emerging consensus is that ride-sharing (is) *increasing congestion*," Wilson said.
> 
> One study included surveys of 944 ride-hailing users over four weeks in late 2017 in the Boston area. Nearly six in 10 said they would have used public transportation, walked, biked or skipped the trip if the ride-hailing apps weren't available.
> 
> The report also found many riders aren't using hailed rides to connect to a subway or bus line, but instead as a separate mode of transit, said Alison Felix, one of the report's authors.
> 
> "*Ride sharing is pulling from and not complementing public transportation*," she said.
> ...

----------


## hmikko

Oklahoma City (kaupunkialueen väkiluku 1,3 miljoonaa) on näemmä avannut joulukuun puolivälissä raitiolinjan. Kyseessä on amerikkalaismallinen ydinkeskustan circulator streetcar, yksisuuntainen 7,4 km silmukka, ja sen lyhyempi osa omana linjanaan. Asukkaat ovat hyväksyneet hankkeen erikseen vaaleissa kahteen kertaan, mutta ensimmäiselllä yrityksellä toteutus oli bussiversio, joka ei luemma nauttinut matkustajien suosiota. Oklahoma City oli takavuosien vertailussa käveltävyydessä ja joukkoliikenteessä amerikkalaisten kaupunkien häntäpäätä. Ilmeisesti sen jälkeen on tapahtunut yhtä sun toista, vaikka eurooppalaisesta näkövinkkelistä nämä keskustasilmukat näyttävät etäisesti leluilta. Tällä kiertoradalla on ainakin sen verran mittaa, että sillä oikeasti voi olla nopeammin perillä kuin kävellen (toisin kuin tasoerotellulla 1 km monorail-loopilla tms.).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_City_Streetcar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyqURy_wKeA

----------


## samulih

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/...&utm_medium=s1




> Coinciding with the start of the annual Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas this week, Uber announced yesterday that customers in the city will be able to buy tickets for the city bus within Ubers app. While Uber displays public-transit information in many regions where it is available, Vegas is the second city to offer the option to actually buy a ticket within the app using Ubers payment system.

----------

